# Itachi casually holds his own in base against the 2 most overhyped Narutoverse chars?



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 27, 2011)

Title says it all.

Itachi while holding back(telling his moves) takes on Bee and Naruto. Puts bee under an illusion successlfully (3 tomoe) and plays with him. Then deflects his 7 blade style ? 

Shit dawg. I mean as an Itachi fan, even my expectations are exceeded.

Itachi is still the King


----------



## ZE (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, and Raikage can solo Pain Rikudou, flight and immortal dogs included.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 27, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> Itachi while holding back(telling his moves) takes on Bee and Naruto. Puts bee under an illusion successlfully (3 tomoe) and plays with him. Then deflects his 7 blade style ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 27, 2011)

ZE said:


> Yeah, and Raikage can solo Pain Rikudou, flight and immortal dogs included.




I don't know what the fuck that means but, yeah Itachi is the king.

Turned out exactly the opposite of what the Itachi haters expected it to be. That Bee and Naruto would immediately cause Itachi to rely on MS but hell, he choses to take them on in base while notifying them of his attacks.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Right because Bee is using shrouds oh wait he is not and Itachi went MS before Bee went shrouded so no.


----------



## Syntaxis (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder if he's still being hindered by his apparent disease while he was truly alive..

And yeah, this goes to show what level of genius this guy was. Very impressive to say the least. Of course we've seen numerous nins that outclass him, though that still doesn't make him any less impressive in his own right.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 27, 2011)

you forgot to add the part where his every move is being controlled by Kabuto

to be expected of an Uchiha


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi wasn't holding back, Kabuto wouldn't allow him too but he wasn't fodderised against them which is very impressive. He, like Sasuke, is very fast but unlike Sasuke has extreme taijutsu skill.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 27, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Right because Bee is using shrouds oh wait he is not and Itachi went MS before Bee went shrouded so no.



imo using full hachibi arm and hachibi tentacle is a level up from base


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 27, 2011)

Considering people were saying that Itachi was completely outclassed in the presence of the other three and would get speedblitzed by Naruto and B alike and absolutely murdered if there would be CQC I think Itachi did better than expected.

Of course now the haters will say it's "_not a big deal_" or "_we knew that already_" or "_Naruto and B are just playing_"..........................................................


----------



## Godammit (Jul 27, 2011)

MS itahci is still stronger than MS sasuke, lol who said Sasuke surpassed Itachi, this guys is a genious ! And with that little chakra reserve and disease


----------



## Shadow_fox (Jul 27, 2011)

Well in all honesty neither Naruto nor be are actually going for killing moves, mostly their playing the defensive to slow them down, there is still much to talk.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 27, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Considering people were saying that Itachi was completely outclassed in the presence of the other three and would get speedblitzed by Naruto and B alike and absolutely murdered if there would be CQC I think Itachi did better than expected.
> 
> Of course now the haters will say it's "_not a big deal_" or "_we knew that already_" or "_Naruto and B are just playing_"..........................................................



this is what gets me mad when itachi haters are now saying "don't be so impressed, he did nothing special" but yet 1 day ago they were saying "itachi will be immediately fodderized versus naruto and bee even with MS activated, I give him maximum 5 panels" don't act as if it's nothing when it obviously didn't go your way. itachi > haterz


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 27, 2011)

These threads are extreme fail. Naruto is holding back immensely. Killer Bee is holding back immensely.

It's not that impressive. Don't you guys have your Itachi FC to wank to? Though, surprisingly, this is a lot more bearable than Sasuke wank.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi held his own against the two most overhyped characters? I didn't see him fighting Hiruzen and Hanzou this chapter.

Though obviously Itachi would hold his own against them.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 27, 2011)

Bee used no shrouds, Naruto didn't attempt to use a rasengan, or a mini rasengan, or anything like that. 

Why don't we give it some time, people?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 27, 2011)

No, its like this...


Base Bee fodderdizes all of Itachi's Base attacks and pushes Itachi to use the MS to even be a threat.

He charges & Naruto makes him get the fuck back and goes on to deal with the real boss Nagato. Yeah.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

im not going to overhype him but itschi was definitely impressive this chapter taking in taijutsu on both Bee and RM naruto and holding more than just his own against them.
he was always awesome in Taijutsu and always showed a great timing and movement.
his real test would be handling tailed bee and RM naruto best attacks later on.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Outside of his Mangekyou Sharingan, how is Uchiha Itachi holding back? He isn't even in control of his own actions. Kabuto is forcing him to fight.

Still, Itachi's performance was very impressive as I expected.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 27, 2011)

it was great when he easily dodged bee's attack from behind, when nobody could dodge a bee surprise interruption attack during the minato vs raikage fight, or the raikage vs naruto fight.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 27, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> No, its like this...
> 
> 
> Base Bee fodderdize's all of Itachi's Base attacks and pushes Itachi to use the MS to even be a threat.
> ...



Yeah, this is the fastest he's had to use his Mangekyo. That only means he's in trouble.

He's not holding back, he has no control over his body. Since when is giving your opponent knowledge _holding back?_ They had knowledge of Hidan, that doesn't mean Hidan held back.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 27, 2011)

What is base Itachi lmao. MS means he just spams Amatseru.

Itachi didnt outclass anyone, nor did he even land a hit on one of the two. And Naruto and KB knew of Itachi's moves before he stated them.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 27, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> Yeah, this is the fastest he's had to use his Mangekyo. That only means he's in trouble.



he used MS fast on kakashi and i think we all know he wasn't in trouble there.


----------



## Ramenfighter (Jul 27, 2011)

Just a few days ago most narutards were trolling about how Itachi would kiss Naruto/Bee's ass now look who's doing the beat downs just gotta say,never lost my hope in him,never will


----------



## iamwubbie (Jul 27, 2011)

Of course he's holding his own.

That's how it goes in a high profile fight like this.  These four are among the top 10, maybe even top 5, in the current Narutoverse.  In a high profile fight, everyone's abilities are nerfed and SLOWLY brought out.  I anticipate that IF this fight stretches on for at least 2 chapters, then we'll see the big guns being brought out.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 27, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> he used MS fast on kakashi and i think we all know he wasn't in trouble there.



That's why I said the fastest he's "had" to use. Itachi without his MS would just prolong the fight. He'll never beat Bee and Naruto with fireballs and taijutsu.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi is fuking BOSS

Casually diving into a taijutsu skirmish with KCM Naruto & KillerBee. KCM Naruto who was trading blows with Raikage, a taijutsu master, and KillerBee who is also a taijutsu specialist

Were are all the people who predicted massive assrape for Itachi & Nagato


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Outside of his Mangekyou Sharingan, how is Uchiha Itachi holding back? He isn't even in control of his own actions. Kabuto is forcing him to fight.
> 
> Still, Itachi's performance was very impressive as I expected.



How is he holding back ? Like notifying them beforehand ? 

Bee seemed completely caught offguard twice if it wasn't for Itachi and Nagato's warnings.



Elite Uchiha said:


> What is base Itachi lmao. MS means he just spams Amatseru.
> 
> Itachi didnt outclass anyone, nor did he even land a hit on one of the two. And Naruto and KB knew of Itachi's moves before he stated them.



Base Itachi means Itachi fighting without using the MS which guys like you wouldn't even dare to think that he would do so against these 2 dudes.

Anyway, he didn't outclass anyone but he didn't get outclassed either(like the majority thought he would even when he was using the MS). He took on Naruto in taijutsu and even casually evaded Bee's blindside attacks while doing so.
Also bee didn't know of Itachi's moves, Itachi and Nagato warned him before hand.




Marsala said:


> Itachi held his own against the two most overhyped characters? I didn't see him fighting Hiruzen and Hanzou this chapter.
> 
> Though obviously Itachi would hold his own against them.



No dawg, that was 2 years ago.



hitokugutsu said:


> Were are all the people who predicted massive assrape for Itachi & Nagato



hiding in their holes.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 27, 2011)

This whole "fight" reeks of what happened with the Raikage and Tsunade.  I guess OP and others have a memory capacity of a gold fish.


----------



## Skeith (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi AND Nagato were boss today.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 27, 2011)

Berserk said:


> This whole "fight" reeks of what happened with the Raikage and Tsunade.  I guess OP and others have a memory capacity of a gold fish.



I for one memorized everything that happened. you mean where one ninja stands back (tsunade) which is nagato in this fight while (raikage) itachi rapes both naruto and bee until naruto gains the speed to run away. (this is based on the "past events" that you said will happen again)


----------



## The Wired (Jul 27, 2011)

I have said it before and I'll say it again.. Itachi is fucking badass!!  Now that we have esteblished that.. I must say that their are a couple of people floating around the library and the telegrams that look for any opportunity they can find to elevate Itachi's feats to a certain level and for what reason I can't imagine. As much as try to remain objective and not take a side the OP and a few others make this really difficult at times. Itachi did well this chapter but he did nothing that would ever make me go "OMFG!! I have to make a thread about what Itachi did this chapter because it was so fucking earthshattering!! Relax guys.. Naruto was more interested in conversation than fighting 2 guys that he now considers to be on his own damn side!!

You guys are looking for powerscaling feats in a fight that should never be used to determine such things. The circumstances involved with all of the characters in this fight are so odd.. This is definetely a time to just enjoy the show and quit with the a > b > c bullshit..


----------



## Xerces (Jul 27, 2011)

*Some of you guys are severly downplaying the fact that Itachi just handled someone stronger than Minato, without even activating MS.*


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 27, 2011)

Rofl, even RM Naruto knows he can't take tsukuyomi. There goes will power.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 27, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Base Itachi means Itachi fighting without using the MS which guys like you wouldn't even dare to think that he would do so against these 2 dudes.
> 
> Anyway, he didn't outclass anyone but he didn't get outclassed either(like the majority thought he would even when he was using the MS). He took on Naruto in taijutsu and even casually evaded Bee's blindside attacks while doing so.
> Also bee didn't know of Itachi's moves, Itachi and Nagato warned him before hand.



DId you get to the end of the chapter? Sasuke was getting overwhelmed by KB and was forced to use the MS.

THe fight just started and Itachi has already used every jutsu he does in every fight, while Naruto and KB havent used anything that they usually do. 

Read the chapter, if you didnt notice BEE said "I know"


----------



## The Wired (Jul 27, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> extreme butthurt, it's not new to NF



Yea I know.. Perhaps it is because this is likely Itachi's last real contribution to the manga that makes them feel like they have to squeeze every last drop they can out of it..  I am almost ready to declare Itachi > Rikudou if that would end all of it.. But they would likely make up a new more powerful character to constantly say Itachi is stronger than.


----------



## Kage (Jul 27, 2011)

as casually as an already dead guy being controlled by a freak can be?


----------



## The Wired (Jul 27, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> that wasn't the way i meant it, i misread your post.
> 
> i was talking talking about the extreme butthurt the itachi haters are feeling in this thread, which is why i deleted it.



  yea I thought maybe something was wrong there.. Either way Itachi did well, but so did everyone involved..


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 27, 2011)

I am not an Itachi hater by any means. But people hold him on this _infinitely_ high pedestal, when the opposing force hasn't even done anything yet. I almost want to see Naruto and Bee give him a _double Lariat_ just for the laughs. He'll just regenerate but it'll be funny. 

Itachi is *boss*, but he could be taken down a couple of notches.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 27, 2011)

And just how are Naruto and Killer Bee 'overhyped'? And Itachi isn't?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *Some of you guys are severly downplaying the fact that Itachi just handled someone stronger than Minato, without even activating MS.*




This is exactly why most people know and hold Minato  as > Itachi in power.  You bring him into a conversation that has nothing to do with him.  He's the benchmark for itachi tards.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Wind Master said:


> And just how are Naruto and Killer Bee 'overhyped'? And Itachi isn't?



Cuz Itachi proves his hype


----------



## The Wired (Jul 27, 2011)

Wind Master said:


> And just how are Naruto and Killer Bee 'overhyped'? And Itachi isn't?



You are not allowed to ask a question like that.


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 27, 2011)

TheWired said:


> As much as try to remain objective and not take a side the OP and a few others make this really difficult at times. Itachi did well this chapter but he did nothing that would ever make me go "OMFG!! I have to make a thread about what Itachi did this chapter because it was so fucking earthshattering!! Relax guys.. Naruto was more interested in conversation than fighting 2 guys that he now considers to be on his own damn side!!
> 
> You guys are looking for powerscaling feats in a fight that should never be used to determine such things. The circumstances involved with all of the characters in this fight are so odd.. This is definetely a time to just enjoy the show and quit with the a > b > c bullshit..


Ya, this is well said.


----------



## ? (Jul 27, 2011)

Wind Master said:


> And just how are Naruto and Killer Bee 'overhyped'? And Itachi isn't?



Because they don't have kewl eye-ballz, and Itachi does.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay...

Itachi engages Naruto, Naruto isn't using his full speed, strength or the insane chakra mode jutsu he can use. Itachi dodges Bee, then equally engages a base Bee, his genjutsu is broken and bee deflects a Genjutsu covered attack and then forces him back with the seven sword style.

And Itachi casually handled BOTH of them?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi can't be god, but he sure is comfortable on his throne.


----------



## navy (Jul 27, 2011)

You forgot the part where he ran away from Bee.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 27, 2011)

you might suck major balls grimmjow.....but itachi is pretty boss.

i might have to change my approach.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Okay...
> 
> Itachi engages Naruto, Naruto isn't using his full speed, strength or the insane chakra mode jutsu he can use. Itachi dodges Bee, then equally engages a base Bee, his genjutsu is broken and bee deflects a Genjutsu covered attack and then forces him back with the seven sword style.
> 
> And Itachi casually handled BOTH of them?



Itachi wasn't using Mangekyou Sharingan or clones (except the one he left with Nagato as a decoy). In the same position, Sasuke would be spamming Enton and Susano'o all over the damn place already.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 27, 2011)

Um...am I the only one who saw all of Itachi's moves deflected or broken? Then he ran?


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Jul 27, 2011)

Where is the option to vote:

"Itachi fanboyism is a terrifying thing..."


----------



## kisame123 (Jul 27, 2011)

I keep on seeing the same arguments over again, "Bee didn't use his shroud". that's nonsense, he had to resort to the full-blown Hachibi tentacle or fist twice, which consumes far more chakra and is much more powerful the bijuu cloak. *Itachi didn't need to face Bee using the Bijuu cloak to enhance his speed, he was already facing Naruto in his bijuu cloak.* he managed to do very, very well against both. Naruto's enhanced strength and speed was a non-issue and so too was Bee's kenjutsu. remember, Nagato wasn't involved in taijutsu. Itachi was handling both Bee and RM Naruto single-handedly. Nagato did some support, but that was overwhelmed by Nagato and Itachi's advice and warnings they offered to the jinchuuriki. for most of Itachi's attacks, the jinchuuriki needed to be warned.

as for the need to use the Mangekyou, so what? no one can seriously expect katon jutsu or shuriken to actually do damage against an opponent like Bee or any other ninja at this stage of the manga? what people should be focusing on this week is the fact that Naruto clearly said that tsukuyomi and amaterasu mean "it's over". also, we saw that it took some time for the Hachibi to dispel Bee's genjutsu. in other words, Hachibi cannot break Bee out in time to avoid the effects of tsukuyomi and he certainly can't protect him from amaterasu. I had a good laugh this week as naruto fans did not realize their dreams and Itachi didn't get "blitzed". in fact, *it's Naruto who got trolled this week, as Itachi's crow is already kicking in at this stage.*


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 27, 2011)

kisame123 said:


> I keep on seeing the same arguments over again, "Bee didn't use his shroud". that's nonsense, he had to resort to the full-blown Hachibi tentacle or fist twice, which consumes far more chakra and is much more powerful the bijuu cloak. *Itachi didn't need to face Bee using the Bijuu cloak to enhance his speed, he was already facing Naruto in his bijuu cloak.* he managed to do very, very well against both. remember, Nagato wasn't involved in taijutsu. Itachi was handling both Bee and RM Naruto.


'Far more chakra?' Prove it. 
Itachi fought a Naruto more interested in talking than fighting without using his super strength or rasens/chakra arms. And?



> as for the need to use the Mangekyou, so what? no one can seriously expect katon jutsu or shuriken to actually do damage against an opponent like Bee or any other ninja at this stage of the manga? what people should be focusing on this week is the fact that Naruto clearly said that tsukuyomi and amaterasu mean "it's over". also, we saw that it took some time for the Hachibi to dispel Bee's genjutsu. in other words, Hachibi cannot break Bee out in time to avoid the effects of tsukuyomi and he certainly can't protect him from amaterasu. I had a good laugh this week as naruto fans did not realize their dreams and Itachi didn't get "blitzed". in fact, *it's Naruto who got trolled this week, as Itachi's crow is already kicking in at this stage.*


Yeah, and being hit by a Rasengan mean 'it's over,' again, what's your point?


----------



## navy (Jul 27, 2011)

Is it me or could Naruto have ripped Itachi's heart out with his chest chakra arms when he engaged him in Taijutsu?


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 27, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Um...am I the only one who saw all of Itachi's moves deflected or broken? Then he ran?



quick question, I'm just curious. Do you even like Itachi? Cuz I coulda sworn I seen you write somewhere on another thread that Itachi was your second favorite character after Minato. But You seem to trash talk him a lot. I noticed that lol

Or was that just a way for you to camouflage freely through Itachi fanboys at the time?


----------



## kisame123 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> 'Far more chakra?' Prove it.


simple, why does Bee need to use Version 2 after using the Bijuu cloak? it's because the former has more chakra. now if Version 2 has more chakra than the simple Bijuu cloak, the Bijuu in it's full form and entirety certainly has more chakra than its jinchuuriki using the bijuu cloak.


Lightysnake said:


> Itachi fought a Naruto more interested in talking than fighting without using his super strength


prove it


Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, and being hit by a Rasengan mean 'it's over,' again, what's your point?


only for a 30% clone.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 27, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> quick question, I'm just curious. Do you even like Itachi? Cuz I coulda sworn I seen you write somewhere on another thread that Itachi was your second favorite character after Minato. But You seem to trash talk him a lot. I noticed that lol
> 
> Or was that just a way for you to camouflage freely through Itachi fanboys at the time?



he probably does that to make it seem like he's a "smart" itachi fan. i see him bash all uchiha, and his SN is elite uchiha...

he's just trolling


----------



## sinjin long (Jul 27, 2011)

kisame123 said:


> I keep on seeing the same arguments over again, "Bee didn't use his shroud". that's nonsense, he had to resort to the full-blown Hachibi tentacle or fist twice, which consumes far more chakra and is much more powerful the bijuu cloak. *Itachi didn't need to face Bee using the Bijuu cloak to enhance his speed, he was already facing Naruto in his bijuu cloak.* he managed to do very, very well against both. Naruto's enhanced strength and speed was a non-issue and so too was Bee's kenjutsu. remember, Nagato wasn't involved in taijutsu. Itachi was handling both Bee and RM Naruto single-handedly. Nagato did some support, but that was overwhelmed by Nagato and Itachi's advice and warnings they offered to the jinchuuriki. for most of Itachi's attacks, the jinchuuriki needed to be warned.
> 
> as for the need to use the Mangekyou, so what? no one can seriously expect katon jutsu or shuriken to actually do damage against an opponent like Bee or any other ninja at this stage of the manga? what people should be focusing on this week is the fact that Naruto clearly said that tsukuyomi and amaterasu mean "it's over". also, we saw that it took some time for the Hachibi to dispel Bee's genjutsu. in other words, Hachibi cannot break Bee out in time to avoid the effects of tsukuyomi and he certainly can't protect him from amaterasu. I had a good laugh this week as naruto fans did not realize their dreams and Itachi didn't get "blitzed". in fact, *it's Naruto who got trolled this week, as Itachi's crow is already kicking in at this stage.*



are you f'n kidding??? are you so desperate that you will cling to any little detail to try and hype someone? AND still twist it  completely to try and suit your biased pathetic infatuation with anything uchiha???

naruto didn't even try to attack itachi,he defended his attacks,he FRIGGIN want to talk/get info from him!!!!

and bee was "forced" to go tentacle bijuuu hand????

its the same thing as sasuke or juugo,using a partial CS transformation,or sasuke or oro using a partial snake transformation. it just an ability.

"forced" GTFO that you would even word it like that is pathetic,but whats worse is your not even trolling,you actually believe that kinda shit.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How is he holding back ? Like notifying them beforehand ?
> 
> Bee seemed completely caught offguard twice if it wasn't for Itachi and Nagato's warnings.



Valid or not, I hate these type of arguments.

Now I guess I'm suppose to point out that even though he was caught off guard, Bee still never saw fit to use #8 (Hachibi cloak) to vastly improve his strength and speed, just so I can establish the idea that he was holding back too?

But whatever, you have a point.

Itachi's speed was impressive but thanks to Itachi and Nagato's warnings (),  Bee was able to prove his worth, by forcing Itachi to retreat after a face-to-face clash. 





T-Bag said:


> quick question, I'm just curious. Do you even like Itachi? Cuz I coulda sworn I seen you write somewhere on another thread that Itachi was your second favorite character after Minato. But You seem to trash talk him a lot. I noticed that lol
> 
> Or was that just a way for you to camouflage freely through Itachi fanboys at the time?



I agree with Kool Aid - it's probably the latter, maybe?

During my time here, I have seen a ton of Uchiha "haters" rock pro Uchiha avatars to cover up their true nature and feelings. I can't honestly speak for or against Elite Uchiha though; I can't ever recall seeing any of his post to prior to today.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Valid or not, I hate these type of arguments.
> 
> Now I guess I'm suppose to point out that even though he was caught of guard, Bee still never saw fit to use #8 (Hachibi cloak) to improve vastly improve his strength and speed, just so I can establish the idea that he was holding back too?



Don't let facts get in the way.  Itachi is pwning noobs.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 27, 2011)

Does it even count when Itachi isn't in control of body (mind separate from the body) and has unlimited chakra?


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 27, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> quick question, I'm just curious. Do you even like Itachi? Cuz I coulda sworn I seen you write somewhere on another thread that Itachi was your second favorite character after Minato. But You seem to trash talk him a lot. I noticed that lol
> 
> Or was that just a way for you to camouflage freely through Itachi fanboys at the time?



Itachi is my second favorite character. If you have been around the forum longer than a year you might have figured this out.

I only speak the truth, and Im not going to overhype one of my favs just because he is my favorite.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Does it even count when Itachi isn't in control of body (mind separate from the body) and has unlimited chakra?



Unlimited chakra?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah, it'd be more like limited, since it's kabuto's chakra being used.

remember kimimaro was fangasming that orochimaru's chakra was in him.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 27, 2011)

kisame123 said:


> simple, why does Bee need to use Version 2 after using the Bijuu cloak? it's because the former has more chakra. now if Version 2 has more chakra than the simple Bijuu cloak, the Bijuu in it's full form and entirety certainly has more chakra than its jinchuuriki using the bijuu cloak.


That's not proof. Partial transformation isn't a full transformation



> prove it


Well, let's see. Is Itachi's leg more durable than the white zetsu Naruto one shotted? That could survive a hit from Sakura?


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 27, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Itachi is my second favorite character. If you have been around the forum longer than a year you might have figured this out.
> 
> I only speak the truth, and Im not going to overhype one of my favs just because he is my favorite.



well your not doing a good job showing that. I guess you consider yourself a smart itachi fanboy as Kool aid said, but I've seen how biased you can be towards your favorite character- being Minato. And I don't see you doing the same for Itachi who's next in line, not even close.

I call bullshit, you don't like the dude as much as you say you do. Not like I care, but don't lie.


----------



## ? (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if all the clones Naruto is using to fight the zetsu and edo army would gang up on Itachi...


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 27, 2011)

1. Bee is not even hyped, let alone overhyped. 

2. Itachi telling his moves is irrelevant since both Naruto and Bee can react just fine to them. 

3. Itachi backed away from Naruto (aka retreat). 

4. Itachi's illusion was easily broken, so I dunno why you would contribute this to Itachi being King, lol. 

5. Itachi ran away from Bee's kenjutsu.

The fight was pretty even, but Itachi seemed like the one who was being overwhelmed imo as he was forced back by both Bee and Naruto and all of his Jutsus were countered making him sadly resort to MS (already).


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 27, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> well your not doing a good job showing that. I guess you consider yourself a smart itachi fanboy as Kool aid said, but I've seen how biased you can be towards your favorite character- being Minato. And I don't see you doing the same for Itachi who's next in line, not even close.
> 
> I call bullshit, you don't like the dude as much as you say you do. Not like I care, but don't lie.



Lmao, because hes my favorite character I should hype him beyond words? Ive stated time and time again he is on HM Jiraiya and KB level. Hes not on Madara/Shodai/Nagato/and Minato's level.

And Im not biased for Minato. People think I am because I use character statements that are in the manga that Im being biased towards him. Blame Kishi for putting those statements in there.

You cna call bullshit however much you want. You dont know anything about me or what I like. Youve been here for less than a year 

Check the Konoha Colesseum Hall of Legends Thread and youll know Im an Itachi fan.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 27, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> 5. Itachi ran away from Bee's kenjutsu.



kabuto probably had itachi fall back to get up on the summon so that their team would have a better advantage of winning by flying around. 

it's a better strategy for him to be there.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 27, 2011)

This topic is perfect for displaying the different types of fanboyism on this forum:

1. The OP makes some ridiculous claims as bait...

2...and then, just as ridiculously as the OP, the anti-fans fire back.



			
				Elite Uchiha said:
			
		

> Hes not on Madara/Shodai/Nagato/and Minato's level.
> 
> And Im not biased for Minato. People think I am because I use character statements that are in the manga that Im being biased towards him. Blame Kishi for putting those statements in there.



Oh, yeah, you're not biased at all...



> You cna call bullshit however much you want. You dont know anything about me or what I like. Youve been here for less than a year
> 
> Check the Konoha Colesseum Hall of Legends Thread and youll know Im an Itachi fan.



I have recognized you as being anti-Uchiha for years.


----------



## Puppetry (Jul 27, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Well, let's see. Is Itachi's leg more durable than the white zetsu Naruto one shotted? That could survive a hit from Sakura?



The Zetsu clone was one shotted because of the life giving energy of the Kyūbi's chakra transforming it into a _Mokuton_ tree, not because of his superior strength.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 27, 2011)

Eternal said:


> The Zetsu clone was one shotted because of the life giving energy of the Kyūbi's chakra transforming it into a _Mokuton_ tree, not because of his superior strength.



That caused it to turn into a tree. It was still well and truly KOed.


----------



## Swagger (Jul 27, 2011)

All hail Kabuto who is master of the greatest ninjas the ninja world has seen.

Truely an unstoppable monster now.


----------



## Puppetry (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, but my point is that his strength really wasn't doing the one-shotting.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> yeah, it'd be more like limited, since it's kabuto's chakra being used.
> 
> remember kimimaro was fangasming that orochimaru's chakra was in him.



Kabuto is controlling all of the Edo Tensei with faint traces of his own (and Orochimaru's) chakra. But they are using their own chakra. Kabuto would never ever ever have enough chakra to power >40 ninja at full strength, many of them Kage level, by himself.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 27, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> kabuto probably had itachi fall back to get up on the summon so that their team would have a better advantage of winning by flying around.
> 
> it's a better strategy for him to be there.



Or Itachi decided to run away....


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto is controlling all of the Edo Tensei with faint traces of his own (and Orochimaru's) chakra. But they are using their own chakra. Kabuto would never ever ever have enough chakra to power >40 ninja at full strength, many of them Kage level, by himself.



yeah, that's right because madara got some of the 9tails.

i can't remember if it was said how much of both is used.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 27, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> I have recognized you as being anti-Uchiha for years.



Shows how little you know of me 

I guess stating Minato > Itachi means Im anti Uchiha


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jul 27, 2011)

It's stuff like this that slowly ruin Itachi's character for me.I actually liked this chapter and his performance in it.Everyone should enjoy it for what it is,not blow shit out of proportion.You make it sound like Itachi is fighting blindfolded while Naruto and Bee are struggling for their lives,nevermind the fact that Naruto didn't even break a sweat against Itachi yet used his strongest attack against Nagato.

One thing:What the fuck is "fighting without MS"?MS is not a sustained ability,nor does it enhance any of Itachi's abilities.It just allows him to use three aditional jutsu.And secondly,the battle probably lasted less than one minute in real time and Itachi already has resorted to using the Mangekyo.That's hardly what I'd call 'casual'.

Grimmjow,you do Itachi and his fans a severe disservice by acting like this.You should just focus on enjoying the manga and stop being so caught up in this whole mess with fanbase vs fanbase,haters,which character is getting trolled or whatever the fuck.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh guys. 

The Raikage held his own too against Naruto and Bee in their battle, for a while? And see how that fight ended. Let's not jump into conclusions too fast.


----------



## lathia (Jul 27, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Shows how little you know of me
> 
> I guess stating *Minato > Itachi* means Im anti Uchiha



In NF you're judged based on 3 things (there are many others of course):


Your name and whether it has Uchiha/Uzumaki/Senju/etc in it
Your avatar
The way you express your feelings and facts towards another fandom

i.e., If you have Namikaze in your name, a Minato avatar, and you say "Raikage A was completely outclassed when facing Minato." Then not only do you hate the cloud village, and everything it stands for, but, you also hate Bee.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 27, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Lmao, because hes my favorite character I should hype him beyond words? Ive stated time and time again he is on HM Jiraiya and KB level. Hes not on Madara/Shodai/Nagato/and Minato's level.
> 
> And Im not biased for Minato. People think I am because I use character statements that are in the manga that Im being biased towards him. Blame Kishi for putting those statements in there.
> 
> ...



You're not biased for Minato? Dude! you went so far to call Naruto "Minato's son"  just so you can credit Minato when Naruto defeats the NEW MADARA. lmfao if that isn't biased then I don't know what is.

And you also bring Minato in random topics that have nothing to do with him, just so you can mention his name and make him feel like he fits in with the rest.

You probably were an Itachi fan, but you're certainly not NOW. Believe me, long time ago I LOVED Gaara, he was my fav char ever, now I don't give 2 shits about him. If you liked Itachi you wouldn't be trash talking him so much. You would have AT least showed some love to his Character in the recent discussions. I don't need to be here for years to tell how a person feels about a certain character, a few comments from anyone giving an opinion and I know how they view characters. So please stop with the bullshit man.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 27, 2011)

Thats just the way the NF works I guess


----------



## geminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> These threads are extreme fail. Naruto is holding back immensely. Killer Bee is holding back immensely.
> 
> It's not that impressive. Don't you guys have your Itachi FC to wank to? Though, surprisingly, this is a lot more bearable than Sasuke wank.



Holding back!? When KB's Octopus and Samehada had to pull him out of a genjutsu before he was made mince meat.....when Naruto is pulling out giant Rasengans on Summons and yelling out to be "WATCH OUT FOR HIS MANGEKYOU ONE HIT AND YOUR DEAD!!!!!!"

Righ, if you say so. this is just the beginning but both parties are giving it what they got eventhough the edo's are giving out tips they're still going all out too.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 27, 2011)

Dat Itachi. 
Where is that golden crown?


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 27, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> You're not biased for Minato? Dude! you went so far to call Naruto "Minato's son" so you can credit Minato when Naruto defeats the NEW MADARA. lmfao if that isn't biased then I don't know what is.



I mean why shouldnt he get credit? He is the one who thought ahead to give Naruto the Kyuubi and then make Rasengan which is Naruto's Bijuu Ball equivalent. If you dont think he gets credit then your anti Minato



> And you also bring Minato in random topics that have nothing to do with him, just so you can mention his name and make him feel like he fits in with the rest.



Whatever makes you sleep at night. You do the same thing with Itachi.



> You probably were an Itachi fan, but you're certainly not NOW. Believe me, long time ago I LOVED Gaara, he was my fav char ever, now I don't givr 2 shits about him. If you liked Itachi you wouldn't be trash talking him so much. You would have AT least showed some love to his Character. I don't need to be here for years to tell how a person feels about a certain character, a few comments from anyone giving an opinion and I know how they view characters. So please stop with the bullshit man.



No, I still am. I consider Itachi to be the best Uchiha ever. Not the strongest, but simply the best because he thought so much ahead of the game, like his fellow counterpart Minato. I like Itachi's character, but hes only brought up in conjunction with Minato. I think Minato is better than Itachi in every way. From ability to think ahead to power. 

But in the end, whatever makes you sleep at night.


----------



## Mephissto (Jul 27, 2011)

What did you think? That Narauto is going to oneshot him or what?


----------



## Dashido (Jul 27, 2011)

Wait 1st of bee ain't over hyped...he proved his worth a llooonnggg time ago, and if Itachi didn't gtfo, it would have ended like it did with Sauce.

But yea...Naruto is overhyped...


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 27, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Shows how little you know of me :lparemao
> 
> I guess stating Minato > Itachi means Im anti Uchiha



Do you like Sasuke?

I'm not necessarily calling you anti-Uchiha because of your views with Itachi, but because you clearly don't like Sasuke or Madara.

And you said last week that you couldn't wait to see Itachi get owned by "Minato's son." And apparently that's your second favorite character in the whole series...lol



> I mean why shouldnt he get credit? He is the one who thought ahead to give Naruto the Kyuubi and then make Rasengan which is Naruto's Bijuu Ball equivalent. If you dont think he gets credit then your anti Minato



I've never seen anyone else on the board make a reference like that to Minato. Clearly, it's not that everyone is anti-Minato, but that you're an extremist. Is everyone anti-Minato if they don't agree that he's the strongest character like you think?



> I think Minato is better than Itachi in every way. From ability to think ahead to power.



You think Minato is better than every character like that...


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 27, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Do you like Sasuke?
> 
> I'm not necessarily calling you anti-Uchiha because of your views with Itachi, but because you clearly don't like Sasuke or Madara.



I liked Sasuke before he went "Taka" Sasuke. Part 1 and Hebi Sasuke was great.



> And you said last week that you couldn't wait to see Itachi get owned by "Minato's son." And apparently that's your second favorite character in the whole series...lol



I dont think those were my words 




> I've never seen anyone else on the board make a reference like that to Minato. Clearly, it's not that everyone is anti-Minato, but that you're an extremist. Is everyone anti-Minato if they don't agree that he's the strongest character like you think?



Whatever you want to believe. Im an not Anti Uchiha. I am Anti Current Madara and Taka Sasuke. I am Pro Uchiha in general




> You think Minato is better than every character like that



I do believe hes better than every character bar Sasuke/Naruto/Nagato/EMS Madara


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 27, 2011)

lathia said:


> In NF you're judged based on 3 things (there are many others of course):
> 
> 
> Your name and whether it has Uchiha/Uzumaki/Senju/etc in it
> ...



This brother speaks da truth


----------



## koike88 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not really impressed by his genin attacks. Expected some badass moves and highspeed taijutsu. Or at least some weird bunshin action, with incredible timing. But none of this.
Nothing that is impressive for someone his calibre.


----------



## kevkashi (Jul 27, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> yeah, it'd be more like limited, since it's kabuto's chakra being used.
> 
> remember kimimaro was fangasming that orochimaru's chakra was in him.


i gotta disagree. if kabuto d8es his chakra is gone but edo's remain. and being that thet can't die from chakra exhaustion then they have infinite chakra. at least in theory


Darth Sidious said:


> An Itachi fan calling Bee and Naruto overhyped
> 
> You Itachi fans crack me up making feats out of nothing


lol this


Marsala said:


> Kabuto is controlling all of the Edo Tensei with faint traces of his own (and Orochimaru's) chakra. But they are using their own chakra. Kabuto would never ever ever have enough chakra to power >40 ninja at full strength, many of them Kage level, by himself.


this


Elite Uchiha said:


> Shows how little you know of me
> 
> I guess stating Minato > Itachi means Im anti Uchiha


this is nf. u can never say minato is better then itachi and be an itachi fan smh


Dashido said:


> But yea...Naruto is overhyped...



not the child of prophecy...lol


----------



## Summers (Jul 27, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> It's stuff like this that slowly ruin Itachi's character for me.I actually liked this chapter and his performance in it.Everyone should enjoy it for what it is,not blow shit out of proportion.You make it sound like Itachi is fighting blindfolded while Naruto and Bee are struggling for their lives,nevermind the fact that Naruto didn't even break a sweat against Itachi yet used his strongest attack against Nagato.
> 
> One thing:What the fuck is "fighting without MS"?MS is not a sustained ability,nor does it enhance any of Itachi's abilities.It just allows him to use three aditional jutsu.And secondly,the battle probably lasted less than one minute in real time and Itachi already has resorted to using the Mangekyo.That's hardly what I'd call 'casual'.
> 
> Grimmjow,you do Itachi and his fans a severe disservice by acting like this.You should just focus on enjoying the manga and stop being so caught up in this whole mess with fanbase vs fanbase,haters,which character is getting trolled or whatever the fuck.



I love game of thrones 
Oh and haven't you heard there is a "base Itachi" now. Since there is no more imaginary healthy Itachi to hype up, there is now a base Itachi even though he has no transformations like bee Naruto, Cursed seal, or even Raikage speed. Its just another way to say "but if x he would y" MS Jutsu are Jutsu, not a sustained transformation.

Naruto and bee more hyped that Itachi LOL, I know OP is joking but its still...


----------



## elephant_roar (Jul 27, 2011)

They're all holding back. Too much chit-chat. This fight fails. Kabuto sucks.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn your right bro Itachi was so hard core the way he had a basic parry with Naruto and Bee simply countered all of his moves. The guy's a true boss it's a good thing none of his "fans" proclaimed the guy would solo these two with ease.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

elephant_roar said:


> They're all holding back. Too much chit-chat. This fight fails. Kabuto sucks.



My sarcasm meter detects nothing.

I'm disappoint.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 27, 2011)

elephant_roar said:


> They're all holding back. Too much chit-chat. This fight fails. Kabuto sucks.



who cares about the chit chat, it's not like they've stopped fighting.


----------



## Scorpion (Jul 27, 2011)

Nothing really new here. Itachi is more intelligent than Sasuke, and is faster. That's why he is fighting Killer Bee in base and holding is own, unlike Sasuke who was basically killed twice.


----------



## KingBoo (Jul 27, 2011)

of course ITACHI is going to hold his own. there were so many people saying he will get "trolled." i believe there was a member here that wrote a 10 page essay saying how he will get trolled. thankfully it was mere fanfiction.

still...although it pains me to say it...itachi (and nagato) must be slain. but it's alright if naruto/bee bring them down. as long as it isn't gaara, onoki, or those other fail kages (excluding tsunade).


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 27, 2011)

More like Naruto and Bee held their own against the two most hyped characters in all of Japanese Manga.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 27, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Considering people were saying that Itachi was completely outclassed in the presence of the other three and would get speedblitzed by Naruto and B alike and absolutely murdered if there would be CQC I think Itachi did better than expected.
> 
> Of course now the haters will say it's "_not a big deal_" or "_we knew that already_" or "_Naruto and B are just playing_"..........................................................



Except those two are not taking it seriously. Everyone said the same about Naruto vs. A. Then suddenly Naruto just blitzed the hell out of A when his Chakra mode started to paint lines on his body.  Currently his arms and legs are blank thus little Kyuubi chakra flowing through them.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Except those two are not taking it seriously. Everyone said the same about Naruto vs. A. Then suddenly Naruto just blitzed the hell out of A when his *Chakra mode started to paint lines on his body.*  Currently his arms and legs are blank thus little Kyuubi chakra flowing through them.



When did that happen?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

naruto was holding back i think itachi was the overrated one since he did no dmaage to naruto or bee. and all his his attacks failed


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 27, 2011)

^keep in mind he's giving information to his killerbee/naruto before he executes them


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> ^keep in mind he's giving information to his killerbee/naruto before he executes them



Captures them.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 27, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> i believe there was a member here that wrote a 10 page essay saying how he will get trolled. thankfully it was mere fanfiction.



lol  i'd like to see that thread


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Captures them.



I meant to say before he executes his move-set. But yea I guess capturing them requires to go a little easier on them. Still it's not a biggie atm since kb and naruto are well capable of handling what is being thrown at them. (as of now)



Kool-Aid said:


> lol  i'd like to see that thread



if its who I think it is, it's Turrin. Check for his recent threads lol.


----------



## SoldjaBigBoi3321 (Jul 27, 2011)

He was pro for sure.  Toss nagato in there too and he'd still make em all look chuunin.


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

This just shows how beast he is. Hopefully it rubs off on Tsunade?


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 27, 2011)

Nah RM Naruto was so unimpressed that he went to deal with the reincarnation of Rikudou Sennin while Bee casually forced Itachi with no shrouds to use his strongest jutsu in a couple of minutes.


----------



## stevensr123 (Jul 28, 2011)

you forgot to mention all of itachi's moves were easily countered and naruto was taking it easy reacting to itachi's movements while having a good, deep and thoughtful conversation while doing so.....jhahahaha

also kabuto is controlling and raping itachi's body at the moment. so sleep on that.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah right . Base Itachi > RM Naruto + V2 Bee . I can see the light now


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Jul 28, 2011)

Where's the  "who gives a flying fuck" option?



[i'm in a cranky mood today...]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 28, 2011)

First off I never claimed that Itachi defeated or will defeat Bee or Naruto. I see most people have a problem with that which has absolutely nothing to do with my thread.
Second off, what happens from now on won't  effect my view on anything, because Itachi already did what I expected him to do and this thread is all about that and nothing else.




Lightysnake said:


> Okay...
> 
> Itachi engages Naruto, Naruto isn't using his full speed, strength or the insane chakra mode jutsu he can use. Itachi dodges Bee, then equally engages a base Bee, his genjutsu is broken and bee deflects a Genjutsu covered attack and then forces him back with the seven sword style.
> 
> And Itachi casually handled BOTH of them?



Naruto used a speed that was above Base Bee so it was still a considerable amount of speed. 
Dodging bee while taking Naruto on with taijutsu is still impressive. 
Itachi was holding his own against the 7 sword style with a kunai dawg. 

I never said he handled them, but he held is own. Contrary to most haters anticipated. I mean most of you guys expected Base Itachi to get one shot by either Naruto or Bee, but he is casually taking them on in base.



Wind Master said:


> And just how are Naruto and Killer Bee 'overhyped'? And Itachi isn't?



Where have you been for the last 5 chapters ? The overall hype Itachi got in all these years would pale in comparison to the hype Bee and Naruto got in the last few chapters. 



MrBlonde said:


> It's stuff like this that slowly ruin Itachi's character for me.I actually liked this chapter and his performance in it.Everyone should enjoy it for what it is,not blow shit out of proportion.You make it sound like Itachi is fighting blindfolded while Naruto and Bee are struggling for their lives,nevermind the fact that Naruto didn't even break a sweat against Itachi yet used his strongest attack against Nagato.
> 
> One thing:What the fuck is "fighting without MS"?MS is not a sustained ability,nor does it enhance any of Itachi's abilities.It just allows him to use three aditional jutsu.And secondly,the battle probably lasted less than one minute in real time and Itachi already has resorted to using the Mangekyo.That's hardly what I'd call 'casual'.
> 
> Grimmjow,you do Itachi and his fans a severe disservice by acting like this.You should just focus on enjoying the manga and stop being so caught up in this whole mess with fanbase vs fanbase,haters,which character is getting trolled or whatever the fuck.



Haters gonna hate bro. Thats how it has always been.

.my arguments are pretty solid, its what we've seen on panel.I  never took anything out of proportion.
PEople thought Bee or Naruto would blitz one shot ITachi and force him to use MS immediately and deflect all of his jutsu with ease. But this chapter Itachi took on both of them with basic skillset, without anything flashy once more emphasizing that how skilled he is.
I would be dissapointed if he whipped out MS early on. 

Anyways, it is our time to gloat. You should sit back and wait for some Jiriaya hype to wank to.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 28, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Um...am I the only one who saw all of Itachi's moves deflected or broken? Then he ran?



I didn't


----------



## Bentham (Jul 28, 2011)

You know what i've noticed? Itachi fans are simply a more extreme version of Minato fans.

Take any little thing that their fav character does, and turn it into godlymode.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 28, 2011)

Bentham said:


> You know what i've noticed? Itachi fans are simply a more extreme version of Minato fans.
> 
> Take any little thing that their fav character does, and turn it into godlymode.



I've seen minato fans do the same exact shit. They aren't any different dont wry


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 28, 2011)

> PEople thought Bee or Naruto would blitz one shot



Call me when Naruto uses his Hirashin level speed and Itachi doesn't get blitzed 




> But this chapter Itachi took on both of them with basic skillset, without anything flashy once more emphasizing that how skilled he is.



Yeah, he took on Naruto who was just trying to have a talk with him.. and?




> Dodging bee while taking Naruto on with taijutsu is still impressive.



Is not so impressive when you count that Naruto was just trying to have a talk with him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 28, 2011)

Bentham said:


> You know what i've noticed? Itachi fans are simply a more extreme version of Minato fans.
> 
> Take any little thing that their fav character does, and turn it into godlymode.



Please, don't de-rail the thread by turning this into a minato fandom vs Itachi fandom. It has nothing to do with it.

This thread is about this chapter only and it is only about Itachi's feats. Keep Gary out of ths.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 28, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Lmao, because hes my favorite character I should hype him beyond words? Ive stated time and time again he is on HM Jiraiya and KB level. Hes not on Madara/Shodai/Nagato/and Minato's level.
> 
> *And Im not biased for Minato*. People think I am because I use character statements that are in the manga that Im being biased towards him. Blame Kishi for putting those statements in there.
> 
> ...



That's why you refer to Naruto as "Minato's son," right? Or your statement that he's the greatest ninja of all time?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 28, 2011)

well, at least minato fans have somehting to back up their statements( he defeated madara, whom itachi thought was 'invincible immortal').
Itachi, on the other hand, apart from blocking a kick and running away, did nothing in this chapter, yet people state he's the king...
get over it, itachi's era is over, pretty much all the characters introduced after the sasuke-itachi staring contest are more poerful than him.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 28, 2011)

Itachi tried to attack, got everything he tried countered by base B and non-serious Naruto who just started talking with Itachi as he tries to kill him.

Good job, Itachi. Looking forward to your Amaterasu being dodged, Tsukuyomi broken and Yata Mirror smashed into pieces


----------



## vagnard (Jul 28, 2011)

Bee wasn't even in regular tailed mode. Naruto didn't used any jutsu against him. All of them were more worried about chatting than anything else.

What's so extraordinary about Itachi surviving 1 chapter?. 

Let's talk when he can take V2 Bee in base or counter a FRS like Nagato.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 28, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Bee wasn't even in regular tailed mode. Naruto didn't used any jutsu against him. All of them were more worried about chatting than anything else.
> 
> What's so extraordinary about Itachi surviving 1 chapter?.
> 
> Let's talk when he can take V2 Bee in base or counter a FRS like Nagato.



Dude, Naruto is using his ultimate mode. ITs mot like he is in base or anything. 

Bee used partial transformations. Itachi was worried about hitting them, thus he notified them of their attacks.

Noone expects Itachi to take on these dudes in base when they are going all out, even Madara can't do that. 

Whats impressive is, Itachi casually engaged them with basic skillset and didn't break a sweat.



Angelo said:


> well, at least minato fans have somehting to back up their statements( he defeated madara, whom itachi thought was 'invincible immortal').
> Itachi, on the other hand, apart from blocking a kick and running away, did nothing in this chapter, yet people state he's the king...
> get over it, itachi's era is over, pretty much all the characters introduced after the sasuke-itachi staring contest are more poerful than him.



thats why a week ago people claimed that Itachi'd immediately use his MS to be able to even stand a chance against these dudes.

Noone expected Itachi to take on both of them in base while notifiying them of his attacks. 
Come on dawg, vote on the poll


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Bee used partial transformations. Itachi was worried about hitting them, thus he notified them of their attacks.



Itachi notified Naruto? When?He only warned Bee which wasn't necessary.



> Whats impressive is, Itachi casually engaged them with basic skillset and didn't break a sweat.



Naruto was also engaging Itachi casually


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 28, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Bee wasn't even in regular tailed mode. Naruto didn't used any jutsu against him. All of them were more worried about chatting than anything else.
> 
> What's so extraordinary about Itachi surviving 1 chapter?.
> 
> Let's talk when he can take V2 Bee in base or counter a FRS like Nagato.



All of this is true... 
Bee was NOT in his strongest mode, but at the same time, he has been using a LOT of bijuu mode partial manipulations, which are pretty potent.
Also, After a certain point, bee's flexibility takes a hit.

Using the chakra cloaks sort of increases his mass. V1 is actually fine, if he doesn't use shunshin, but it's so overpowering, why not. Problem with that is itachi's movement prediction is at it's best with straight moving targets.

It's not that he can't see TONS of miniscule targets moving, but like sasuke, calculating the trajectory is harder when they are moving in all different modes. It kind of gives them too much attention, thus when 8 different things have a trajectory that is latent, then you are just looking at knife juggling.

So honestly, while bee's stats go WAY up, his variety in taijutsu goes down, and he starts relying less on  dynamic capoeira esque movements, and starts with the power-wrestling.

Itachi's power is a little underwhelming, but amaterasu is good. and catching someone in a susano'o is better. Using both is best.

Really, as of now, his housenka tsumabeni was the COOLEST thing he did this chapter, not saying everything else WASN'T cool. But that was awesome.




As far as tanking FRS, Yata no kagami if he is in the right direction, Amaterasu could help if he makes it corrosive enough with a large amount of chakra, And he is a zombie if all else fails.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 28, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


>



nicely done!!


----------



## vagnard (Jul 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Dude, Naruto is using his ultimate mode. ITs mot like he is in base or anything.
> 
> Bee used partial transformations. Itachi was worried about hitting them, thus he notified them of their attacks.
> 
> ...



RM Naruto just used taijutsu. If taijutsu alone was enough to take down Itachi then that would be a shame. 

What is more dangerous about RM is his chakra cloak and arms, his Rasengan variants and Kage Bunshin spamming. Nothing was used against Itachi. 

The same for Bee. You can't compare partial transformation with a single tentacle than the forms he used against Sasuke and Kisame. 

Basically I haven't seen anything from Itachi that wasn't expected. RM Naruto doesn't seem to fighting even seriously. He was more worried about talking about Sasuke, while Itachi is fighting seriously due Kabuto's auto pilot regardless if he is chatting.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 28, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Basically I haven't seen anything from Itachi that wasn't expected. RM Naruto doesn't seem to fighting even seriously. He was more worried about talking about Sasuke, while Itachi is fighting seriously due Kabuto's auto pilot regardless if he is chatting.



I think this is a blatant lie.

You are one of those people who always criticise Itachi for being a MS spammer. 
And thus far, when faced up against the 2 most powerful jin he held his own without using anything MS related.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 28, 2011)

Naruto wasn't serious. Killer Bee wasn't serious. Everything else shouldn't matter if neither were going out. That's like praising Konohamaru for getting a hit on a sleeping Tsunade. "Oh no Konohamaru could keep up with-" please, no one's serious here. 

NF never ceases to amaze me. Jumping to conclusions, lolz.


----------



## Yuna (Jul 28, 2011)

He only added a tentacle and Naruto did even attempt to attack Itachi. All Naruto did was deflect Itachi's attacks. Itachi managed to retreat from Killer Bee's 7 Swords Dance. That was the only impressive feat of Itachi's this chapter.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 28, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto wasn't serious. Killer Bee wasn't serious. Everything else shouldn't matter if neither were going out. That's like praising Konohamaru for getting a hit on a sleeping Tsunade. "Oh no Konohamaru could keep up with-" please, no one's serious here.
> 
> NF never ceases to amaze me. Jumping to conclusions, lolz.


Well, it seems like they are pacing themselves. 
Not only that, but yes, they are talking, and doing that is not easier than fighting, but harder. There seems to be messages that need to be conveyed, and they are also on the defensive, naruto and bee.

They don't really have anything to actually beat edo tensei zombies, and going all out in the middle of a war, as the primary goals, is kind of... not smart.

They are taking it slowly and carefully, but for VERY important reasons.





FallenAngelII said:


> He only added a tentacle and Naruto did even attempt to attack Itachi. All Naruto did was deflect Itachi's attacks. Itachi managed to retreat from Killer Bee's 7 Swords Dance. That was the only impressive feat of Itachi's this chapter.


He hasn't done anything outside of his capabilities, but at the same time, his basic capabilities are still stunning.

When you said he was doing nothing but basically dodging and parrying attacks, look at the first panel when he makes connects with naruto.
Naruto meets him halfway for an aerial battle, and itachi makes three points of connection.

He blocks naruto's leg from kicking, and his fist from striking, while launching a punch of his own. Bruce lee would be proud. From there he throws a dodged punch, they land, and He throws a sweeping kick.

Killer bee sneaks up behind him, and naruto re-ingages, and while holding naruto in a grapple, he shifts, dodge's bee's cleaving strike, and backflips to safety.
Tame stuff? Yeah, but you have to look at itachi's details. he makes very deliberate attacks that are subtle, yet potent.

And the genjutsu thing was brilliant.
He anticipated bee's tentacle, dodged while casting a genjutsu, bee hit air, and itachi started throwing shuriken as big as dinner plates.

Again, it is a normal ocular genjutsu, but it was simple, clean, and technically perfect.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Jul 28, 2011)

Itachi is solo'ing in base and not even control of his own will/body.

it still remains,* base itachi in full control with killing intent would make 'top tier' ninjas look newbie.
*


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 28, 2011)

PainHyuuga said:


> Itachi is solo'ing in base and not even control of his own will/body.



Bee is also in base  And Naruto is still taking it easy


----------



## Maximo (Jul 28, 2011)

What exactly do you mean by "base"


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 28, 2011)

Maximo said:


> What exactly do you mean by "base"



No V1 or V2 of the Hachibi chakra modes neither full Hachibi  Bee is in his human form


----------



## PainHyuuga (Jul 28, 2011)

Seriously think about it, within tips about MS, Tsuk woulda raped Bee, and then Itachi continues to taijutsu win naruto in RM mode.


----------



## HInch (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you think the crow and Kyuubi hung out and stuff inside Naruto? 

These are the kinds of things I think about when hungover at work.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 28, 2011)

PainHyuuga said:


> Seriously think about it, within tips about MS, Tsuk woulda raped Bee, and then Itachi continues to taijutsu win naruto in RM mode.



1. tsukyomi wouldn't work against bee.
2. itachi is nt winning gainst CM Naruto


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 28, 2011)

PainHyuuga said:


> and then Itachi continues to taijutsu win naruto in RM mode.



Seriously think about how Naruto was going easy and just wanted to talk with Itachi


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 28, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto wasn't serious. Killer Bee wasn't serious. Everything else shouldn't matter if neither were going out. That's like praising Konohamaru for getting a hit on a sleeping Tsunade. "Oh no Konohamaru could keep up with-" please, no one's serious here.
> 
> NF never ceases to amaze me. Jumping to conclusions, lolz.



Sure, Kirabi was trying to blindside Itachi and hit him with samehada for shits and giggles.

Haters like you never cease to amaze me, trying to compare this engagement to Konohomaru vs Sleeping Tsunade.
You sure have proven your credibility. Thanks for your contribution to this thread.


edit : 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> Well, it seems like they are pacing themselves.
> Not only that, but yes, they are talking, and doing that is not easier than fighting, but harder. There seems to be messages that need to be conveyed, and they are also on the defensive, naruto and bee.
> 
> They don't really have anything to actually beat edo tensei zombies, and going all out in the middle of a war, as the primary goals, is kind of... not smart.
> ...



Posts like this make me sentimental. Among all the haters and shit, I see people who get what Itachi is. 
Repped.


----------



## Agony (Jul 28, 2011)

Angelo said:


> 1. tsukyomi wouldn't work against bee.


kilerbee wont have time to react to tsukuyomi.
2. itachi is nt winning gainst CM Naruto[/QUOTE]
we dont know that for now.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 28, 2011)

I fail to see that anyone is serious at this point, doujutsu bros. giving hints to Naruto/Bee is complete give away so there not serious either. The only serious person to me was Kabuto for making Doujutsu bros counter with Med-High Rank jutsus.....


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2011)

Naruto wanted to TALK to Itachi. It's hilarious that Itachi fans are so desperate they're actually trying to spin Naruto not blitzing Itachi into the ground or tearing him in half with chakra arms as Itachi being as fast and strong as KCM Naruto. It's the Raikage thing all over again.

As for Bee, he forced Itachi to retreat and activate MS with just his kenjutsu. You're entitled to think this deserves Itachi wank. Personally I'm not that impressed.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 28, 2011)

Another B.S. Itachi hype thread. 

A "Healthy" Itachi that isn't holding back fought evenly with _Base_ Bee, something that Kisame did as well. And Naruto was more concerned about talking and was just defending.

Itachi has done nothing to live up to his fanhype.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Another B.S. Itachi hype thread.
> 
> A "Healthy" Itachi that isn't holding back fought evenly with _Base_ Bee, something that Kisame did as well. And Naruto was more concerned about talking and was just defending.



How can you even compare the two?

Bee didn't have Samehada nor looked to possess all of his swords, during his battle with Kisame. In during his one (base) clash with Kisame, Samehada absorbed his chakra, and he immediately entered his tailed state.

I honestly don't see how these two scenarios can be compared.



UltimateDeadpool said:


> Itachi has done nothing to live up to his fanhype.




Then again, no character, in this manga, ever does.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't wait until Itachi dies like a bitch...again! 

He is easily the most overrated and overhyped character in Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> I can't wait until Itachi dies like a bitch...again!
> 
> He is easily the most overrated and overhyped character in Naruto.



Overrated by his fans, underrated by those that hate him.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> Overrated by his fans, underrated by those that hate him.



I hate him, but I don't underrate him at all. Is he powerful? Hell yes, but no where near as strong his fanboys like to believe.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> I hate him, but I don't underrate him at all. Is he powerful? Hell yes, but no where near as strong his fanboys like to believe.



I'll be the judge of that after carefully searching through your post history.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'll be the judge of that after carefully searching through your post history.



lol cool story bro. Wipe away Itachi's semen from your mouth before you accuse me of having a bias twards him. 

To keep the thread on track, Naruto was talking to Itachi and Bee is hardly going all out. Stop the Itachi wank, it's disgusting.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> lol cool story bro. Wipe away Itachi's semen from your mouth before you accuse me of having a bias twards him.
> 
> To keep the thread on track, Naruto was talking to Itachi and Bee is hardly going all out. Stop the Itachi wank, it's disgusting.



In no way am I being serious right now.

Why so sensitive?


----------



## Puppetry (Jul 28, 2011)

All Anti Itachi fans are sensitive.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

Eternal said:


> All Anti Itachi fans are sensitive.



Okay, let's not generalize now.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 28, 2011)

Eternal said:


> All Anti Itachi fans are sensitive.



"hurr durr, lemme chime in so i can be cool like my hero Klue." 



Klue said:


> In no way am I being serious right now.
> 
> Why so sensitive?



Doesn't matter if you are being serious or not, if you keep mocking me I am going to call you out.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> "hurr durr, lemme chime in so i can be cool like my hero Klue."
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if you are being serious or not, if you keep mocking me I am going to call you out.





Call me out on what?


----------



## The Wired (Jul 28, 2011)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> lol cool story bro. Wipe away Itachi's semen from your mouth before you accuse me of having a bias twards him.
> 
> To keep the thread on track, Naruto was talking to Itachi and Bee is hardly going all out. Stop the Itachi wank, it's disgusting.



The fuck? Klue is one of the most unbiased and even handed posters around here..  You simply do not have the skills to debate him so you think throwing a hissy fit like a 9 year old girl whose mom won't by her a new barbie will Suffice.. Well it wont.. Now take your childish ass away from here before we crush you like kanye west at a Taylor swift award presentation.


----------



## jimbob631 (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread is why I made my thread about Bee, it is the epitome of how bias some people on this site can be.  The same shit can be said about Bee holding his own in base against Itachi, tell me base Itachi handled Bee after Bee uses his hachibi cloak, V2, or full hachibi mode.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> How can you even compare the two?
> 
> Bee didn't have Samehada nor looked to possess all of his swords, during his battle with Kisame. In during his one (base) clash with Kisame, Samehada absorbed his chakra, and he immediately entered his tailed state.
> 
> I honestly don't see how these two scenarios can be compared.



Did Bee do anything with Samehada against Itachi that he couldn't had done without it? No. 

Kisame was fast enough to stop Bee's blitz.
Bee was fast enough to stop Itachi's blitz.

Kisame was fast enough to counter Bee's electrified pencil.
Bee was fast enough to counter Itachi's ignited shurikens. 

Seems pretty comparable there. You're right though that Bee didn't have all of his swords against Kisame, so we don't know what would have happened. But Samehada is so large that Bee may not have even been able to get past it attacking head-on. 

The point is that Itachi hasn't done anything to live up to the hype that he gets. Grimmjow is even comparing Itachi's speed to RM Naruto's and was holding back against Bee and playing with him. The topic itself says that Itachi "casually held his own against the 2 most overhyped characters." He's basically saying Itachi >/= Bee and Naruto. It's funny, _Itachi's_ the most overhyped character so I don't know what he's talking about. I also didn't see Bee or Naruto really do anything serious, Itachi was the one doing most of the attacking and jutsus.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 28, 2011)

TheWired said:


> The fuck? Klue is one of the most unbiased and even handed posters around here..  You simply do not have the skills to debate him so you think throwing a hissy fit like a 9 year old girl whose mom won't by her a new barbie will Suffice.. Well it wont.. Now take your childish ass away from here before we crush you like kanye west at a Taylor swift award presentation.



 Skill to debate him? He isn't even debating me he was just trolling me and I found it irritating. Btw you just threw the biggest "hissy fit" on this thread moron. Now "crush" me keyboard warrior, but I don't care what you have to say. 

Btw, a Kanye/Taylor Swift reference? Damn dude, you're a few years too late for that one.




Klue said:


> Call me out on what?



The fact that you are just poking at me with silly posts to get a rise out of me. I gave you a slight slap on the wrist and you are acting as if I went crazy on you.


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Jul 28, 2011)

naruto & b didn't didnt even try anything its not like naruto was throwing his rasengans around & b was attacking in v2 form maybe then it worth talking about


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Did Bee do anything with Samehada against Itachi that he couldn't had done without it? No.



Cut his Grand Fire Ball Technique in half?  

Yeah, I know he could have dodged.



UltimateDeadpool said:


> Kisame was fast enough to stop Bee's blitz.
> Bee was fast enough to stop Itachi's blitz.
> 
> Kisame was fast enough to counter Bee's electrified pencil.
> ...



There really isn't anything to compare because the circumstances surrounding those two battles were completely different: from jutsu, friendly/enemy support, etc.

But I guess it's fair to agree to disagree on this point.




UltimateDeadpool said:


> The point is that Itachi hasn't done anything to live up to the hype that he gets. Grimmjow is even comparing Itachi's speed to RM Naruto's and says in the topic itself that Itachi "casually held his own against the 2 most overhyped characters." Funny, Itachi's the most overhyped. I also didn't see Bee or Naruto really do anything.



I understand that.

Itachi is overhyped by his overzealous fans, just like Pain, Sasuke, Naruto, Minato and even Jiraiya's on occasion. 

Maybe you consider Itachi to be the most overhyped because of the constant battles you've endured with their fans concerning their favorite character and your own? 

Personally, I feel Muu is the most overhyped. Only another Dust user can beat him? The Nidaime Mizukage killed his mummy ass. 

Genjutsu Kabuto to unsummon, obtain some of the Nidaime Mizukage's DNA, resummon him and problem solved. 



Kazuya Mishima said:


> The fact that you are just poking at me with silly posts to get a rise out of me. I gave you a slight slap on the wrist and you are acting as if I went crazy on you.



I was only trying to share a laugh with you, geez. 

Share more love bro.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 28, 2011)

reggiefarnogg said:


> naruto & b didn't didnt even try anything its not like naruto was throwing his rasengans around & b was attacking in v2 form maybe then it worth talking about



Yeah, that's sort of the general consensus except amongst Itachi's hardcore supporters.

It's been said to death but It doesn't matter as fans will be fans.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2011)

this shows itachi is the most overrated character by his fans in this manga. other people are overrated naruto and sasuke among others. but not as much as itachi.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this why he retreated when they were really going to get started and counted on Nagato to take the stronger Jinchuriki out of the equation whilst taking Bee who still pressed him to use the Mangekyou Sharingan?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> Cut his Grand Fire Ball Technique in half?
> 
> Yeah, I know he could have dodged.
> 
> ...



Bijuu shroud would had protected him, if not dodged. Kakashi, Chiyo, and Sakura all dodged it before. 

I'm pretty sure the Jiraiya comment was a shot at me, lol. I never made fantastical claims about him though, and there are alot of characters that I admit he'd lose against... Itachi fans don't really think Itachi would lose to anyone except Rikudou. Pein, Kabuto, Minato, Jiraiya, SM Naruto, MS Sasuke, Ei, Bee, Hashirama, Madara, the Sannin, and possibly even now RM Naruto are characters that Itachi can supposedly beat. Grimmjow himself seems to be implying that Itachi >/= Naruto+Bee, saying that he was holding back against Bee and playing with him, kept up with RM Naruto, and casually handled them both, all while using the regular Sharingan. 

Well it was the Kages must had meant that no one in the alliance except Onoki could beat Muu, if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> I was only trying to share a laugh with you, geez.
> 
> Share more love bro.



Well I apologize then, I didn't know if you were joking with me or mocking me. It's not like I can get tone of voice through keystrokes.

Cheers!


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Bijuu shroud would had protected him, if not dodged. Kakashi, Chiyo, and Sakura all dodged it before.



True.



UltimateDeadpool said:


> I'm pretty sure the Jiraiya comment was a shot at me, lol. I never made fantastical claims about him though,



Super charged Shadow Clone; Jiraiya escaped while Pain fought against an advanced clone for who knows how long - remember that? 

lol, I'm messing with you.

I was actually thinking of that guy who's name escapes me - starts with an "H" - claims no one is able to defeat Jiraiya. Even Prime Hanzou would lose to Jiraiya in base.



UltimateDeadpool said:


> and there are alot of characters that I admit he'd lose against... Itachi fans don't really think Itachi would lose to anyone except Rikudou. Pein, Kabuto, Minato, Jiraiya, SM Naruto, MS Sasuke, Ei, Bee, Hashirama, Madara, the Sannin, and possibly even now RM Naruto are characters that Itachi can supposedly beat. Grimmjow himself seems to be implying that Itachi >/= Naruto+Bee, saying that he was holding back against Bee and playing with him, kept up with RM Naruto, and casually handled them both, all while using the regular Sharingan.



Of course a number of fans are like that, but it's no different for a number of the popular characters.

I've seen my fellow Pain tards argue that Pain would solo Kabuto and his entire Edo army on the strength of his secret.

Mangekyou Genjutsu wielding Sasuke's strength is secondly only to Madara. The claim was that Zetsu said Naruto was stronger but he wasn't present for Taka's clash with Bee and didn't see Amaterasu.

Don't get me started on Minato.



UltimateDeadpool said:


> Well it was the Kages must had meant that no one in the alliance except Onoki could beat Muu, if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread is the equivalent of Sasuke fans trying to argue he won against Bee.

When fandom convinces you water is dry and the sky is green.


----------



## Xerces (Jul 28, 2011)

Saunion said:


> This thread is the equivalent of Sasuke fans trying to argue he won against Bee.





Last time I checked, Sasuke left Bee burning to a crisp, to the point where he had to hide and run away. Bee didnt like the direction that the fight was going, so he got the hell out of there.


----------



## Mind of the North Star (Jul 28, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato did no fighting this chapter. Kabuto is controlling them. If anything Kabuto isn't be praised enough for use of Edo


----------



## Saunion (Jul 28, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Last time I checked, Sasuke left Bee burning to a crisp, to the point where he had to hide and run away. Bee didnt like the direction that the fight was going, so he got the hell out of there.



Give me some of that blue grass you're smoking bro


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 28, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Last time I checked, Sasuke left Bee burning to a crisp, to the point where he had to hide and run away. Bee didnt like the direction that the fight was going, so he got the hell out of there.



Every one ignores the fact that Sasuke was essentially _resurrected twice._
You can thank Karin an Jugo for keeping the Sasuke alive.

So by that logic, Bee won twice, and Sasuke won once. _Bee still won more then,_ because the Hachibi saved bee once as well, no?

So if the same applies to both parties, at least Bee won one more than Sasuke did. Even _giving_ you the fact that the eight-tails did in fact get burned, bee still got 1 more over Sasuke than Sasuke did over bee.

Now, if you don't want to go by who saved who, just remember that Sasuke got a whole torn through his chest, and his vital points pierced. Also remember that the Hachibi got burned and Bee merely escaped. 

No matter how you look at it, Bee came out just fine, while Sasuke wasted his sight, and ultimately led his team to defeat. Even running away Bee was still the victor here, considering what Sasuke went through.

That's the _non biased_ view.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually 3 times. Suigetsu helped buy them time as Karin carried him away from a bjuu blast.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 28, 2011)

Im laughing at people saying he actually harmed KB or Naruto


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Jul 28, 2011)

For one thing I think waiting for the next chapter would be wise so we could see if the duo can survive the full power of Naruto and Bee ...
Second  do we know the full fighting ability of an Edo controlled by the user? does it hinder them or do they fight 100% regardless?


----------



## Kirin (Jul 28, 2011)

Rosencrantz said:


> Actually 3 times. Suigetsu helped buy them time as Karin carried him away from a bjuu blast.



I don't see much the point of saying that he was saved or killed several times when Bee defeated a weakened and not killing intent Sasuke. It's hardly a compliment and hype for Bee. 

---

On-topic: I am pleasant about Itachi's performance due to how it was said he would be killed easily. I was glad to see Killer Bee using his swords again, I am neutral towards Nagato. Naruto was lacking here, not in power but in strategy and intelligence; Nagato had to tell him the dog multiplied each time was hit after there was already 6 heads more when he had 2 at the beginning. He should have realized, maybe not the first but the second time, that rasengans were useless against the summon. 

Overall it was a nice way to start a fight.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 28, 2011)

Weakened likely referred to his stamina. Against Itachi he was barely touched so his technique, sharingan, and speed seemed to still be just fine. And Sasuke did have killing intent. Even with all of that he was still pretty much killed 3 times over.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 28, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Another B.S. Itachi hype thread.
> 
> A "Healthy" Itachi that isn't holding back fought evenly with _Base_ Bee, something that Kisame did as well. And Naruto was more concerned about talking and was just defending.
> 
> Itachi has done nothing to live up to his fanhype.



Shit, I am @ my rep limit :/

Too many haters this week. Itachi shines and all of you crawl out of your holes to bash... 

Sad thing Base Itachi vs Sage Jiraiya match ups in BD won't be as interesting now 



Saunion said:


> This thread is the equivalent of Sasuke fans trying to argue he won against Bee.
> 
> When fandom convinces you water is dry and the sky is green.



Stop trolling the thread. Seriously, I am surprised why you aren't banned yet. 

If you have any objections to the thread, quote from the op and say it. Otherwise well, gtfo you aren't contributing.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 28, 2011)

> and not killing intent Sasuke.



And that will be relevant if Sasuke prior to awakening Amaterasu would be able to kill Bee even if he had killing intent.

But Suigetsu told Sasuke to try and kill Bee if they want to capture him, btw


----------



## boohead (Jul 28, 2011)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> I can't wait until Itachi dies like a bitch...again!
> 
> He is easily the most overrated and overhyped character in Naruto.



It'll happen, its only a matter of time. The QQ is gonna be so satisfying, since his fans are some of the worst people here and easily the most annoying trolls.


----------



## JPongo (Jul 28, 2011)

^This I totally agree with.

And Sasuke never once beat B.

B took advantage of Sauce to take a vacation.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 28, 2011)

The fight has only JUST started, the Uchiha fans though already are frothing at the mouth.  Just ridiculous.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 28, 2011)

Enclave said:


> The fight has only JUST started, the Uchiha fans though already are frothing at the mouth.  Just ridiculous.



Just means when Naruto actually starts trying they will be disappointed.

Also Itachi fans not Uchiha fans in general.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 28, 2011)

Itachi is dead and will be fodderized in a few chapters. This manga is naruto, what the hell do you think this is? Prepare to be disappoint


----------



## Enclave (Jul 28, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Just means when Naruto actually starts trying they will be disappointed.
> 
> Also Itachi fans not Uchiha fans in general.



They're often 1 in the same.  Not to mention, even Sasuke fans who dislike Itachi look to Itachi for feats for the Sharingan.  For example, if Naruto defeats Itachi's Tsukiyomi then even if they dislike Itachi they'll still freak out since if Naruto can beat Itachi's Tsukiyomi then he can obviously break Sasuke's as well.


----------



## kisame123 (Jul 28, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Just means when Naruto actually starts trying they will be disappointed.


you have *no proof* that Naruto wasn't "trying" in this chapter. this is the silliest idea I've heard yet. that's why he already needs Itachi's crow-before we've even seen Sasuke's EMS and before Itachi has even used the Mangekyou-to end the battle.


----------



## hellohi (Jul 28, 2011)

Ummmm, no.

While Itachi is definitely one of my favorite characters, keep in mind that Naruto was asking him questions and probably held back. Also keep in mind that Itachi, under Kabuto's control, attacked Naruto first. Instead of breaking his arm with his chakra mode, he simply fended him off so he could finish talking to him.

As I said before, I'm a fan of Itachi and I loved him this chapter, but let's not look at this in a one-sided manner


----------



## TheOneManiac (Jul 28, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> These threads are extreme fail. Naruto is holding back immensely. Killer Bee is holding back immensely.
> 
> It's not that impressive. Don't you guys have your Itachi FC to wank to? Though, surprisingly, this is a lot more bearable than Sasuke wank.



That's because Sasuke can't do anything in base. 
Sasuke = Susano'o abuse.


----------



## kisame123 (Jul 28, 2011)

hellohi said:


> Ummmm, no.
> 
> While Itachi is definitely one of my favorite characters, keep in mind that Naruto was asking him questions and probably held back. Also keep in mind that Itachi, under Kabuto's control, attacked Naruto first. Instead of breaking his arm with his chakra mode, he simply fended him off so he could finish talking to him.
> 
> As I said before, I'm a fan of Itachi and I loved him this chapter, but let's not look at this in a one-sided manner


it doesn't matter if you're an itachi fan. I'm not. what matters is if it's logical for Naruto to hold back and in this case it's not. Itachi is an Edo Tensei and he can regenerate, and even talk while he's regenerating. speed is critical in fighting doujutsu users, there is no reason at all to hold back. especially when Naruto has another partner whose back he needs to watch out for. the idea of Naruto holding back in this fight is just silly. he's dealing with the Rinnegan and the Mangekyou.

forget about this idea of Naruto "unleashing 100%". it's too late now, Kishi has already introduced Itachi's gift.


----------



## hellohi (Jul 28, 2011)

kisame123 said:


> it doesn't matter if you're an itachi fan. I'm not. what matters is if it's logical for Naruto to hold back and in this case it's not. Itachi is an Edo Tensei and he can regenerate, and even talk while he's regenerating. speed is critical in fighting doujutsu users, there is no reason at all to hold back. especially when Naruto has another partner whose back he needs to watch out for. the idea of Naruto holding back in this fight is just silly. he's dealing with the Rinnegan and the Mangekyou.
> 
> forget about this idea of Naruto "unleashing 100%". it's too late now, Kishi has already introduced Itachi's gift.



Naruto could break Itachi in two, simple as that, but he didn't so that he could continue talking to him comfortably. Naruto wasn't even planning on attacking and talking at the same time, he was even annoyed when Itachi attacked first.

As I said before, let's not look at this in a one-sided manner. Is there any proof that Itachi has endurance that can withstand a punch from Naruto? Naruto dodged Raikage in his "supermode", any evidence of Itachi being THAT fast?

Naruto held back because he was talking to Itachi about his beloved Sasuke.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 28, 2011)

kisame123 said:


> it doesn't matter if you're an itachi fan. I'm not. what matters is if it's logical for Naruto to hold back and in this case it's not. Itachi is an Edo Tensei and he can regenerate, and even talk while he's regenerating. speed is critical in fighting doujutsu users, there is no reason at all to hold back. especially when Naruto has another partner whose back he needs to watch out for. the idea of Naruto holding back in this fight is just silly. he's dealing with the Rinnegan and the Mangekyou.
> 
> forget about this idea of Naruto "unleashing 100%". it's too late now, Kishi has already introduced Itachi's gift.



Oh no!!!! Its the gift!!!!! 

...Wait...wtf does the gift do? 
Lol


----------



## kisame123 (Jul 28, 2011)

hellohi said:


> Naruto could break Itachi in two, simple as that, but he didn't so that he could continue talking to him comfortably.


there's *NOTHING* to support that baseless assumption. if you have evidence, now's the time to present it.


hellohi said:


> Naruto wasn't even planning on attacking and talking at the same time, he was even annoyed when Itachi attacked first.


and yet Naruto tries to attack Itachi, only to have his chakra-enhanced punch blocked by Itachi. even if he smashes Itachi, he can still talk to him as Itachi regenerates.


hellohi said:


> As I said before, let's not look at this in a one-sided manner. Is there any proof that Itachi has endurance that can withstand a punch from Naruto? Naruto dodged Raikage in his "supermode", any evidence of Itachi being THAT fast?


let's not be oblivious to facts. Raikage is an ally, Itachi is an enemy. Itachi is not an enemy that can be converted. thus, Naruto has no reason to hold back. is there any proof Itachi can endure a punch from Naruto? yes, he just did. is there any proof he could dodge a shunshin? I don't know, but is there any proof that Naruto isn't using that already?

to end this notion of Naruto holding back:
hostility within Itachi
Naruto's answer to Edo Tensei:


----------



## hellohi (Jul 28, 2011)

> there's *NOTHING* to support that baseless assumption. if you have evidence, now's the time to present it.



Referring to TAIJUSTU, not overall, since they were exchanging *physical* blows this chapter.



> and yet Naruto tries to attack Itachi, only to have his chakra-enhanced punch blocked by Itachi. even if he smashes Itachi, he can still talk to him as Itachi regenerates.



Again, based on the fact that he wanted to know more about what Itachi had to say, he was holding back against Itachi. I highly doubt Itachi, who has never shown any superstrength or endurance feats, can successfully block a full, _meaningful_ punch from Naruto.



> let's not be oblivious to facts. Raikage is an ally, Itachi is an enemy. Itachi is not an enemy that can be converted. thus, Naruto has no reason to hold back. is there any proof Itachi can endure a punch from Naruto? yes, he just did. is there any proof he could dodge a shunshin? I don't know, but is there any proof that Naruto isn't using that already?



You are completely right! The Raikage is an ally that was willing to kill Naruto to halt Madara's plan, I'm pretty sure Naruto was not holding back with the Raikage like he is with Itachi! 

Naruto wanted to talk to Itachi, he wants to know the truth about the Uchiha Massacre, it makes sense that he would hold back to make that goal as easy as possible. I'm not saying he was fighting in a "laid back" mood this entire chapter, I am saying however that when he and Itachi were exchanging blows at each other via Taijutsu, which Naruto is obviously superior at, he _wasn't_ fighting with his full strength then.

I am not the type of person to sit on NF all night long and argue, you think Naruto was serious, I think he wasn't, I'm ending it there. 

Now that Itachi answered his question about the Uchiha Massacre, it is safe to say that next chapter, Naruto will be fighting seriously with the intent to stop the dojutsu-duo, then threads like this can successfully pop up to an extent, till then, no. The strong assumptions and hints go against the idea that Naruto was "serious" during that physical confrontation.

Anyway, good night! I have to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone who can't see that Naruto is not fighting seriously is mentally challenged.  That is all.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

AMtrack said:


> Anyone who can't see that Naruto is not fighting seriously is mentally challenged.  That is all.



What a compelling argument.


----------



## Summers (Jul 28, 2011)

Why does it matter if he was holding back or serious or not? 
I can make the case for both, Naruto does not have a way to permanently defeat Edos so defeating them wont do anything. Thats my case for him holding back.
My case for him not holding back is that he said in his conversation with Shikaku because he is facing an army of immortals that there is not reason for him to hold back.

All I know is that some were going at it harder than others, Kabuto has ordered Nagato and Itachi to capture Naruto, the only subversive action they can take is speech.
And we know that everybody involved in this fight is capable of more. Some more than others.


----------



## kisame123 (Jul 28, 2011)

hellohi said:


> You are completely right! The Raikage is an ally that was willing to kill Naruto to halt Madara's plan, I'm pretty sure Naruto was not holding back with the Raikage like he is with Itachi!


I'm confident the rest of your argument has already been taken care of by previous post. I felt like replying to this bit since it's a new one. Raikage wanted to kill Naruto, *but Naruto didn't want to kill Raikage*. that should answer your argument. with Itachi, it's not even a matter of killing him or not, Naruto can't.


hellohi said:


> Anyway, good night! I have to get up early tomorrow.


I'm sorry if I angered you.


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> What a compelling argument.



There is no argument, why would I bother to make one.  Would you construct a long and compelling argument that grass is green and the sky is blue?  No, because those things are self-evident simply by looking.  Its the same here.  If its not self-evident then there's a problem with said person's physical/mental faculties.  Ie someone who cant see the sky is blue or the grass is green could very well be color blind.  In this case, someone who can't see Naruto isnt fighting seriously (no one is honestly) is probably mentally challenged, has poor reading comprehension, or their throat is so far down their favorite character's junk that they can no longer see properly.

Pick one.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

AMtrack said:


> There is no argument, why would I bother to make one.  Would you construct a long and compelling argument that grass is green and the sky is blue?  No, because those things are self-evident simply by looking.  Its the same here.  If its not self-evident then there's a problem with said person's physical/mental faculties.  Ie someone who cant see the sky is blue or the grass is green could very well be color blind.  In this case, someone who can't see Naruto isnt fighting seriously (no one is honestly) is probably mentally challenged, has poor reading comprehension, or their throat is so far down their favorite character's junk that they can no longer see properly.
> 
> Pick one.



Who ask why should they bother to construct an argument in the middle of a debate?

If things are so evident as you're making it sound, then prove it! Doing so should be a breeze, right? 

Choosing to toss around insults instead just makes you look childish.

I don't care how evident I feel something is, If I'm going to enter a discussion, I do so properly.


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> Who ask why should they bother to construct an argument in the middle of a debate?
> 
> If things are so evident as you're making it sound, then prove it! Doing so should be a breeze, right?
> 
> ...



Childish really?  I insulted no one directly, so there were no childish antics here.  Plus nothing I can say will "prove" anything, ppl will believe what they want to believe, and I really dont wanna spend my mental energy arguing with a brick wall.  You know there are still ppl who believe the world is flat??  You can't argue with a fanatic, thus its better to pick your battles.  Also this was not a debate, the OP was pretty much a fanwank...it just so happened to turn into a debate.  Yet you want me to enter a fanwank thread with logic and reason, when it is painfully obvious fans will believe what they want to regardless of what I say?  

For lulz I'll humor you:

1)  Naruto and Bee are both defending themselves and countering.  Neither of their attacks are full-powered, and neither has displayed much of an offensive of any sort.

2) Itachi/Nagato are essentially warning them of every movement, thus their hearts are not in it (obviously) and any action is a direct result of edo.

3)  No kill techniques or high damage techniques have been aimed at Nagato or Itachi.  No super rasengans, no bijuu ceros, no nothing.  Just an odd punch or kick.

4) For god sakes they're having a conversation, it doesn't get more casual than that.  You can't fight seriously and have a deep conversation at the same time.

5) All of these shinobi are capable of destroying villages with ease, yet nothing is really damaged.


Happy now?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 29, 2011)

kisame123 said:
			
		

> the idea of Naruto holding back in this fight is just silly. he's dealing with the Rinnegan and the Mangekyou.



The idea that Naruto is not holding back is the one that's silly.Do you even bother to read the chapters before coming here to argue?:rofl

I mean, Naruto totally did not pull back and spammed his rasengans and clones against Itachi and Nagato, right?Oh, wait  :rofl


He totally used is full speed against Nagato or Itachi.Good try though 




> and yet Naruto tries to attack Itachi, only to have his chakra-enhanced punch blocked by Itachi. even if he smashes Itachi, he can still talk to him as Itachi regenerates.
> 
> Itachi is not an enemy that can be converted. thus, Naruto has no reason to hold back. is there any proof Itachi can endure a punch from Naruto? yes, he just did. is there any



One punch from RM Naruto seriously injured Kisame and Naruto got his foot stuck in a wall of a building designede to keep Bijuus priosened.But Itachi receives no damage at all?And that's not evidence that Naruto is holding back?



> is there any proof he could dodge a shunshin? I don't know, but is there any proof that Naruto isn't using that already?



How about the fact that Itachi was able to keep up with Naru.That should be evidence enough.Or the fact that nobody noted Naruto using Hirashin like speed.OR that Naruto wasn't in the least surprised that Itachi was able to keep up with him?(on the other hand he was very surprised with Raikage)




			
				AMtrack said:
			
		

> 1) Naruto and Bee are both defending themselves and countering. Neither of their attacks are full-powered, and neither has displayed much of an offensive of any sort.
> 
> 2) Itachi/Nagato are essentially warning them of every movement, thus their hearts are not in it (obviously) and any action is a direct result of edo.
> 
> ...



Quoted for truth


----------



## boohead (Jul 29, 2011)

AMtrack said:


> 1)  Naruto and Bee are both defending themselves and countering.  Neither of their attacks are full-powered, and neither has displayed much of an offensive of any sort.
> 
> 2) Itachi/Nagato are essentially warning them of every movement, thus their hearts are not in it (obviously) and any action is a direct result of edo.
> 
> ...



This. Kind of obvious, one wonders how much of a tard you gotta be to not realize such things.


----------



## Saturnine (Jul 29, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> These threads are extreme fail. Naruto is holding back immensely. Killer Bee is holding back immensely.
> 
> It's not that impressive. Don't you guys have your Itachi FC to wank to? Though, surprisingly, this is a lot more bearable than Sasuke wank.



Or Minato wank :ho


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Stop trolling the thread. Seriously, I am surprised why you aren't banned yet.
> 
> If you have any objections to the thread, quote from the op and say it. Otherwise well, gtfo you aren't contributing.



 I'm trolling because I disagree with wank. Cool story bro

I'm not going to waste my time quoting the OP because as I already stated, you basically took what happend in the manga, put a pro Itachi spin on it so that it becomes the complete opposite of what actually was shown, and bragged about it. 

"Base" Itachi doesn't exist. He didn't do anything "casually". He ran away from base (oh look a proper use of the word!) Bee. This isn't anything shameful, but this isn't something deserving of this kind of inane praise either.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I'm trolling because I disagree with wank. Cool story bro
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time quoting the OP because as I already stated, you basically took what happend in the manga, put a pro Itachi spin on it so that it becomes the complete opposite of what actually was shown, and bragged about it.
> 
> "Base" Itachi doesn't exist. He didn't do anything "casually". He ran away from base (oh look a proper use of the word!) Bee. This isn't anything shameful, but this isn't something deserving of this kind of inane praise either.



I never put any spin on it. I simply underlined what we've seen in the manga. If you can find one manga contradictary statement or remark please point it out.

And since you are a Itachi hater, you don't want to see how impressive Itachi is. I got that, but it doesn't give you the right the troll the thread. If you don't like Itachi, you are free to leave. 

Base Itachi is Itachi bar MS. And yes, he did everything casually, without breaking a sweat. 

You are blaming for me twisting what has been shown, and yet you spout bullshit like "Itachi ran away from Bee" and stuff ? 
How did he run away when both of them are still on the battlefield  and haven'T used their real arsenal yet ? 
And oh Bee used partial transformations, the skillset that makes him labeled as the "perfect host", so he no longer was in base against Itachi.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I never put any spin on it. I simply underlined what we've seen in the manga. If you can find one manga contradictary statement or remark please point it out.



I already pointed out your gross misinterpretation of facts. How about reading that instead of ignoring it.



> And since you are a Itachi hater, you don't want to see how impressive Itachi is. I got that, but it doesn't give you the right the troll the thread. If you don't like Itachi, you are free to leave.



 "wah wah wah haters gonna hate". You sound like a pairing fan. I'm not a "Itachi hater". I'm indifferent to him, which is why I said nothing he did that chapter was disgraceful or impressive. This isn't the Itachi FC, but a thread open to everyone. 



> Base Itachi is Itachi bar MS. And yes, he did everything casually, without breaking a sweat.



No. MS is just three particular jutsu. It's not a new mode that gives him a boost in physical stats. It's like saying Naruto was in base this chapter because he didn't use chakra arms, rasengan, FRS or summoning against Itachi. You don't even know what you're talking about. 



> You are blaming for me twisting what has been shown, and yet you spout bullshit like "Itachi ran away from Bee" and stuff ?



He was shown going backward during their taijutsu exchange, jumped away and activated MS. This is not impressive, no matter how hard you want to wank your favorite character.



> How did he run away when both of them are still on the battlefield  and haven'T used their real arsenal yet ?



I just described what factually happens. Look it up, it's just above that quote. Man you have a hard time remembering things haven't you?


> And oh Bee used partial transformations, the skillset that makes him labeled as the "perfect host", so he no longer was in base against Itachi.



He was when he overwhelmed him with his spinning kenjutsu attack.


----------



## hellohi (Jul 29, 2011)

kisame123 said:


> I'm confident the rest of your argument has already been taken care of by previous post. I felt like replying to this bit since it's a new one. Raikage wanted to kill Naruto, *but Naruto didn't want to kill Raikage*. that should answer your argument. with Itachi, it's not even a matter of killing him or not, Naruto cant. I'm sorry if I angered you.



Before you bring up points like this, PLEASE look at it from more than one perspective like I have been advising you to do in regard to this thread...please? No? Fine, let me help ya find the light.

Here's the thing, Naruto not wanting to kill the Raikage has nothing to do with the situation at all so let's stop with the bullshit already or have you not realized yet that you are arguing with a very stupid point?. The Raikage was trying to kill him, Naruto had to be serious in order to survive, aka him dodging the Raikage when he was in his "supermode". If Naruto were fighting as seriously as you claim he was, I"m pretty sure he'd be moving at faster speeds to gain an advantage in Taijutsu against Itachi, because like you said, he's going up against the RINNEGAN ANDOMG SHAREINGANN, but he didn't even though we know he can. Why, you ask? Because he wasn't serious Hear that kids? Naruto wasn't serious!!! I thought that was obvious but you have to break it down for a select few

Kisame123 is one of the many people on this forum that just don't "get it" and try to pull every tidbit of useless information out of their ass to prove their void point, what can we do though? It's NF

Damn I can't wait till the future when shit does get serious, gonna be so many stupid slaps to give out! Now I'm angry


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I already pointed out your gross misinterpretation of facts. How about reading that instead of ignoring it.


no you haven't. You are just shit talking about Itachi.




> "wah wah wah haters gonna hate". You sound like a pairing fan. I'm not a "Itachi hater". I'm indifferent to him, which is why I said nothing he did that chapter was disgraceful or impressive. This isn't the Itachi FC, but a thread open to everyone.


You* are* a Itachi hater. If you were indifferent to him, your stance would be neutral.



> No. MS is just three particular jutsu. It's not a new mode that gives him a boost in physical stats. It's like saying Naruto was in base this chapter because he didn't use chakra arms, rasengan, FRS or summoning against Itachi. You don't even know what you're talking about.


It is a terminology we use to indicate that certain character doesn't use their strongest repertoire. MS is a power up, so it kinda fits the definition.
Also if you want to get technical, Susano'o technically acts like a bijuu shroud, surrounding the user andgranting superior defense and offense.



> He was shown going backward during their taijutsu exchange, jumped away and activated MS. This is not impressive, no matter how hard you want to wank your favorite character.


Activating the MS had nothing to do with Kirabi. He was focused on Naruto and he said "lets see what happens."






> I just described what factually happens. Look it up, it's just above that quote. Man you have a hard time remembering things haven't you?


Retreating for strategic purposes aren't considered running away.
Like I said Itachi hasn't even begun and he is still on the battle field. Your description is way off.


> He was when he overwhelmed him with his spinning kenjutsu attack.



Just like how Bee had to rely on his bijuu on more than one occasion because he was overwhelmed by Itachi's basic skillset ?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> no you haven't. You are just shit talking about Itachi.



Not getting moist everytime Itachi makes a move doesn't mean I'm "talking shit". But of course you wouldn't understand that.




> You* are* a Itachi hater. If you were indifferent to him, your stance would be neutral.



As I said but you obviously refuse to understand nothing Itachi did in this chapter was impressive but nothing was bash worthy either. How isn't it "neutral"? You're confusing me countering your nonsensical wank with me hating Itachi's character. 



> It is a terminology we use to indicate that certain character doesn't use their strongest repertoire. MS is a power up, so it kinda fits the definition.
> Also if you want to get technical, Susano'o technically acts like a bijuu shroud, surrounding the user andgranting superior defense and offense.



No, that's not what "base" mean. If base was "a terminology to indicate a character doesn't use their strongest repertoire", then as I said technically Naruto was in base because he didn't do shit to Itachi except some half assed taijutsu exchange where he never intended to seriously hurt him because as I so pointedly said in my first post, he wanted to TALK to Itachi, not punch his head off.



> Activating the MS had nothing to do with Kirabi. He was focused on Naruto and he said "lets see what happens."



... You do know Itachi has no control whatsoever over his actions right? He's being controlled by Kabuto, like the Kages said a few weeks ago their bodies are basically on autopilot. 





> Retreating for strategic purposes aren't considered running away.
> Like I said Itachi hasn't even begun and he is still on the battle field. Your description is way off.



He was on the defensive and had to get out of the way of a series of attacks by base Killer Bee. As I said, not wank worthy, and certainly not SQUEEE HE DEALT WITH IT CASUALLY .


> Just like how Bee had to rely on his bijuu on more than one occasion because he was overwhelmed by Itachi's basic skillset ?



Was Bee overwhelmed by Sasuke because he had to "rely on his bijuu"? And since when are you in "base" when you use sharingan anyway?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Not getting moist everytime Itachi makes a move doesn't mean I'm "talking shit". But of course you wouldn't understand that.



Saying that Itachi was unimpressive is shit talking. 



> As I said but you obviously refuse to understand nothing Itachi did in this chapter was impressive but nothing was bash worthy either. How isn't it "neutral"? You're confusing me countering your nonsensical wank with me hating Itachi's character.


Itachi did some pretty impressive stuff this chapter. Mostly because those were stuff noone expected from him.
Calling him unimpressive is hating .
Even Turrin gave Itachi some credit. And we all know how much he hates Itachi.



> No, that's not what "base" mean. If base was "a terminology to indicate a character doesn't use their strongest repertoire", then as I said technically Naruto was in base because he didn't do shit to Itachi except some half assed taijutsu exchange where he never intended to seriously hurt him because as I so pointedly said in my first post, he wanted to TALK to Itachi, not punch his head off.


You don't know what base means.
Naruto is already has a huge boost by default beause of RM. His intent is irrelevant.



> ... You do know Itachi has no control whatsoever over his actions right? He's being controlled by Kabuto, like the Kages said a few weeks ago their bodies are basically on autopilot.



He is acting instinctively. Not sure how the mechanics work, but he definitely isn't controlled by Kabuto. He is commanded though.



> He was on the defensive and had to get out of the way of a series of attacks by base Killer Bee. As I said, not wank worthy, and certainly not SQUEEE HE DEALT WITH IT CASUALLY .


Based on what we've seen on panel, he deflected a series of attacks with just a kunai.
I mean a guy swining 7 swords like crazy is impressive. But the one  deflecting those hits with a particularly small knife is equally impressive if not more.



> Was Bee overwhelmed by Sasuke because he had to "rely on his bijuu"? And since when you're in "base" when you use sharingan anyway?



Itachi's sharingan is his kekke genkai. It is a part of him and it is always on.

Also Sasuke and Itachi comparison doesn't work here.
Bee was FORCED to use the transformations. Mostly for defensive purposes. 

He wasn't that serious against Sasuke and CO.

I don't know where this base bee bullshit come from. I mean the dude used his bijuu's powers throught out the whole battle and would be seriously injured twice if he didn't use it.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Saying that Itachi was unimpressive is shit talking.



No, not for anyone who isn't emotionally invested in the character to the point of ridiculousness.

What is this, Itachi is Britney and you're Chris Crocker?



> Itachi did some pretty impressive stuff this chapter. Mostly because those were stuff noone expected from him.
> Calling him unimpressive is hating .
> Even Turrin gave Itachi some credit. And we all know how much he hates Itachi.



I don't care what other people think about this chapter. I have my opinion and I'm not going to change it due to peer pressure. What do you want me to do, force myself to be in awe of mundane crap so it doesn't hurt the feelings of Itachi sama's fans? Give me a break.



> You don't know what base means.
> Naruto is already has a huge boost by default beause of RM. His intent is irrelevant.



I'm following your definition. Naruto isn't using his repertoire AT ALL. He's not using his jutsu, he's not using the physical boost granted by RM seriously specifically  because of his intent.



> He is acting instinctively. Not sure how the mechanics work, but he definitely isn't controlled by Kabuto. He is commanded though.



"Our bodies are on autopilot to react to attacks" Mizukage a few weeks ago. OBVIOUSLY Itachi reacted to Bee's attack.



> Based on what we've seen on panel, he deflected a series of attacks with just a kunai.
> I mean a guy swining 7 swords like crazy is impressive. But the one deflecting those hits with a particularly small knife is equally impressive if not more.



He still got pushed backwards and him jumping out of the way is a clear indication he couldn't keep this up forever.

That's one hell of a far cry from your absurd claims.



> Itachi's sharingan is his kekke genkai. It is a part of him and it is always on.



Hypocrisy. It's a special power boosting his fighting ability that's permanently accessible, just like Bee's and Naruto's bijuu. Oh but of course not, it just means Itachi-sama is so awesome in BASE! He doesn't need any of these cheating powerups! Kyaaaa!

What a joke.



> Also Sasuke and Itachi comparison doesn't work here.
> Bee was FORCED to use the transformations. Mostly for defensive purposes.



He was forced to use his bijuu against Sasuke when he got caught in the genjutsu. Exactly like what Itachi did this week which is supposedly oh so impressive.

I'm sorry to think looking at someone and mindfucking them because you have overpowered haxx eyes isn't "impressive". 



> I don't know where this base bee bullshit come from. I mean the dude used his bijuu's powers throught out the whole battle and would be seriously injured twice if he didn't use it.



Bee can shrug off Juugo's crater making punches and you think he'd be "seriously injured" by flaming shurikens? 

The guy is probably the biggest tank in the manga. Let's get real.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jul 29, 2011)

Whether Itachi is strong or not (personally I never considered him anywhere near Nagato/Bee/Naruto level, as a Konantard I personally don't see Itachi as any stronger than Konan ) nothing he did this chapter was too impressive, you can twist things around to make any of the characters this chapter impressive whether it's Bee's/Naruto's fighting against Itachi or Nagato's epic Cerberus summon.

But the fact is, all these Itachi 'haters' (except me as I'm an actual Itachi hater as I really hate his way of fighting) are just people reacting to Itachi fans grossly taking his feats out of proportion, while the fans cannot accept what is basically the truth so brand them as haters. There wouldn't be any haters if you Itachi fans weren't overrating Itachi to ridiculous levels. 

As for the Minato fans being more ridiculous than Itachi fans I find that hard to believe. I'm not a fan of Minato either (his fighting style I dislike too though admittedly not as much as Itachi's) but I see way more stupid threads about Itachi than Minato thought that might be due to Minato getting less panel time.

Either way these threads are still hilarious so keep trolling/hating/overhyping Itachi etc.


----------



## JPongo (Jul 29, 2011)

I ran out of popcorn, be right back.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> No, not for anyone who isn't emotionally invested in the character to the point of ridiculousness.
> 
> What is this, Itachi is Britney and you're Chris Crocker?



A neutral person gives credit where it is due. You don't need to be involved emotionally. 
Itachi did some cool stuff and yet you claim otherwise.




> I don't care what other people think about this chapter. I have my opinion and I'm not going to change it due to peer pressure. What do you want me to do, force myself to be in awe of mundane crap so it doesn't hurt the feelings of Itachi sama's fans? Give me a break.


Can't expect much from a hater. Also a hater never changes his mind because he lacks the objectivity to make a fair assesment. 



> I'm following your definition. Naruto isn't using his repertoire AT ALL. He's not using his jutsu, he's not using the physical boost granted by RM seriously specifically  because of his intent.


RM is a direct transformation which disregards your ridiclious claim of Naruto being in base mode.
Sorry, 3 tomoe sharingan(a kekke genkai in the most basic form) and RM(biggest power up Naruto recieved so far) comparison won't work. No matter how hard you try.





> "Our bodies are on autopilot to react to attacks" Mizukage a few weeks ago. OBVIOUSLY Itachi reacted to Bee's attack.


wtf does that mean. I only said that Kabuto is not in direct control of Itachi's actions. I know the autopilot thing.


> He still got pushed backwards and him jumping out of the way is a clear indication he couldn't keep this up forever.


Noone can defend forever unless they are way superior to the attacker.


> That's one hell of a far cry from your absurd claims.



Not really. It is a very fair point. 
Itachi deflected Bee's special sword dance with just a kunai. It is impressive no matter how you look @ it.



> Hypocrisy. It's a special power boosting his fighting ability that's permanently accessible, just like Bee's and Naruto's bijuu. Oh but of course not, it just means Itachi-sama is so awesome in BASE! He doesn't need any of these cheating powerups! Kyaaaa!


We shouldn't get too deep in this kind of debate because it is meaningless. Comparing a bijuu and base sharingan is so ridicliously absurd that you shouldnt be taken seriously. 
Bijuu is a real power up, an outside help. 
Sharingan is Itachi's kekke genkai. It is in his DNA. 


> What a joke.


I agree.




> He was forced to use his bijuu against Sasuke when he got caught in the genjutsu. Exactly like what Itachi did this week which is supposedly oh so impressive.


He was already in tailed mode. And Sasuke used his MS, whereas Itachi only was using his base sharingan.
Different scenarios.



> I'm sorry to think looking at someone and mindfucking them because you have overpowered haxx eyes isn't "impressive".


You don't like genjutsu and sharingan I get it. But your opinion is shit when you are so ridicliously biased.



> Bee can shrug off Juugo's crater making punches and you think he'd be "seriously injured" by flaming shurikens?


First off blunt and piercing damage are different.
Second off they penetrated hs bijuu hand and hurt him.
I am sure Bee wouldn't like a couple of them sticking from his face or other vital areas.



> The guy is probably the biggest tank in the manga. Let's get real.



Yeah lets get real. He used the bijuu transformation to defend himself for shits and giggles.
Itachi used Susano'o to defend himself from Kirin for shits and gigles too he could definitely tank it.
Sasuke also used Cs2 wings to defend himself for shits and giggles.

Yes yes, bee definetely didn't need to use bijuu transformations but he did eitherway.



JPongo said:


> I ran out of popcorn, be right back.



you don't wanna miss the most exciting part of this.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> A neutral person gives credit where it is due. You don't need to be involved emotionally.
> Itachi did some cool stuff and yet you claim otherwise.



Wow wow wow wait a second here, you're backpedalling.  There's a huge difference between saying Itachi "did some cool stuff" (on that I agree, I thought the fire shurikens were pretty cool) and that preposterous stuff you were spewing in your OP. 

Don't try to make me come off as the unreasonable one here, it doesn't work coming from you.



> Can't expect much from a hater. Also a hater never changes his mind because he lacks the objectivity to make a fair assesment.



Worthless namecalling. Post U MAD macros next time, it's about as good a rebuttal.



> RM is a direct transformation which disregards your ridiclious claim of Naruto being in base mode.
> Sorry, 3 tomoe sharingan(a kekke genkai in the most basic form) and RM(biggest power up Naruto recieved so far) comparison won't work. No matter how hard you try.



Stop trying to divert attention from your own words. You're the one who came up with that bullshit definition of what "base" means. I'm only following your absurd reasoning to the end.



> wtf does that mean. I only said that Kabuto is not in direct control of Itachi's actions. I know the autopilot thing.



The point is Itachi isn't in control of his actions as edo tensei zombies are "programmed" to counter attacks, so your original argument of him focusing on Naruto while Bee was the one attacking him didn't hold any water.


> Noone can defend forever unless they are way superior to the attacker.



So if he isn't "way superior", what's so impressive then? How is he "casually dealing" with Bee if Bee makes him retreat a few seconds after engaging in a kenjutsu bout? You can't even keep track of your own arguments. 



> Not really. It is a very fair point.
> Itachi deflected Bee's special sword dance with just a kunai. It is impressive no matter how you look @ it.



Yeah, he countered it for a while and then skedaddled. Wow, so IMPRESSIVE. I'm impressed.



> We shouldn't get too deep in this kind of debate because it is meaningless. Comparing a bijuu and base sharingan is so ridicliously absurd that you shouldnt be taken seriously.



Sharingan is the most ridiculous powerup in this manga. I repeat, it's something that allows you to defeat people... By LOOKING at them. 

But of course, Bee using a tentacle means he has to rely on powerups to handle Itachi's overwhelming awesomeness. That makes a lot of sense. 


> Bijuu is a real power up, an outside help.
> Sharingan is Itachi's kekke genkai. It is in his DNA.



 I knew it'd eventually end up with this kind of petty nitpicking. It's always like that with Uchiha fans.



> I agree.



Glad you do. Acceptance is the first step to changing yourself.




> He was already in tailed mode. And Sasuke used his MS, whereas Itachi only was using his base sharingan.
> Different scenarios.



Petty technicalities again. Point is, using your bijuu to break sharingan genjutsu doesn't mean the one who cast the genjutsu is "impressive", as Sasuke certainly wasn't against Bee.



> You don't like genjutsu and sharingan I get it. But your opinion is shit when you are so ridicliously biased.



 Oh yeah because you're the neutral one in this debate. One look at your OP, poll and avatar should tell us as much.

"Ridicliously" isn't a word btw.



> First off blunt and piercing damage are different.
> Second off they penetrated hs bijuu hand and hurt him.
> I am sure Bee wouldn't like a couple of them sticking from his face or other vital areas.



He wouldn't like it, but that's not the same thing as being "seriously injured". And if Bee was able to react fast enough to materialize a chakra hand, I'm sure he'd have been able to protect his vital areas well enough to not be "seriously injured".



> Yeah lets get real. He used the bijuu transformation to defend himself for shits and giggles.
> Itachi used Susano'o to defend himself from Kirin for shits and gigles too he could definitely tank it.
> Sasuke also used Cs2 wings to defend himself for shits and giggles.
> 
> Yes yes, bee definetely didn't need to use bijuu transformations but he did eitherway.



Bee used his bijuu hand to block a Raikage punch. A few panels later he was overpowering him with a lariat.

 at you comparing the fire shurikens to Kirin though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 29, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Considering people were saying that Itachi was completely outclassed in the presence of the other three and would get speedblitzed by Naruto and B alike and absolutely murdered if there would be CQC I think Itachi did better than expected.
> 
> Of course now the haters will say it's "_not a big deal_" or "_we knew that already_" or "_*Naruto and B are just playing*_"..........................................................



Uh...what else would it be? After Naruto admitted he simply wanted to carry on his conversation with Itachi, you still assume he's out to blitz or deal lethal attacks...? I can't speak for Killer Bee who's holding Cerebrus at bay, but I know Naruto isn't seriously on the offensive...


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 29, 2011)

POST# 5959

Let's be real here. Hype is based on fan perceptions, and these are four of the most hyped characters in the entire piece. 

And none were shown as overly superior to the others. 

Naruto thus far has dealt with everything that Itachi and Nagato have thrown at him. And he clearly isn't focused on attacking with his full might or his maximum speed. He's trying to get insights and talk to Itachi about Sasuke. 

Bee hasn't activated his Biju shroud.

Itachi didn't use his Mangekyo until the end of the chapter.

Nagato...well everything that Nagato has in his arsenal is overpowered anyway, so the fact that he hasn't used his "Super" moves is enough.

Part of what made this chapter so good was that no one looked bad. I would like to say Itachi is bringing Katon back into style, with apparently the hottest Katon we've seen, burning both Samehada and the Hachibi's mini hand.

Grimjowwsensei I also have a direct criticism for you and your production of this thread. If I am ignoring your sig (mine are off) then ignore this. But how can you make an Itachi is King thread without the *OBLIGATORY* Itachi "God Bless the King" picture of Itachi at the start of the Uchiha Brothers fight reclining on the throne? Come on man! It's one of the greatest art pieces in all Naruto.


----------



## principito (Jul 29, 2011)

HMMMMMM rly?

i thought everybody was just warming up in this pannel....

few kicks here and there, few low profile jutsus.... just meassuring the opponents

Nothing to be really excited about imo.... nobody is going all out here


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

all i know is that bee and naruto tried to take him down but couldn't and the only way for them to do that is for itachi to let them (crow job) 

this whole naruto is immune to tsukyumi and ameterasu is just crappy fanfiction ever since SM and RM seeing that he knew it will be over if it him or bee. that is why itachi's own power with his own well, will help him 

oh and itachi was not blitz speed owned


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Wow wow wow wait a second here, you're backpedalling.  There's a huge difference between saying Itachi "did some cool stuff" (on that I agree, I thought the fire shurikens were pretty cool) and that preposterous stuff you were spewing in your OP.


Who is back pedalling ?
So you agree that Itachi did some cool stuff ? 

Like I already told you. I underline what has been shown in the manga.
You are complaining for a while now, but you weren't able to refute a single thing. 


> Don't try to make me come off as the unreasonable one here, it doesn't work coming from you.


I am not trying to do anything. You are the one trying. 
I have manga evidence here, you are the one trying to contradict it.


> Worthless namecalling. Post U MAD macros next time, it's about as good a rebuttal.


You mad coz Itachi exceeded everyone's expectations. 
I get you, I mean IF  a character I hated did the same thing, I'd be pissed too. Can't imagine Sakura doing some cool shit. Shit would hit the fan bro.




> Stop trying to divert attention from your own words. You're the one who came up with that bullshit definition of what "base" means. I'm only following your absurd reasoning to the end.


Well at least I have a definition, you don't even know what the word means.
Also the word doesn't have a universal meaning. At least not in NF. We got used to calling MSless Itachi or Sasuke "base."

Base differs from character to character. Base for Naruto is Naruto without any power ups like Kn, SM or RM. But we don't strip him from jutsus or other tools.
Base for Itachi or Sasuke is them without MS. Technically a character stripped from power ups is labebled as base in NF. 

You are welcome for the newbie 101 courses.


> The point is Itachi isn't in control of his actions as edo tensei zombies are "programmed" to counter attacks, so your original argument of him focusing on Naruto while Bee was the one attacking him didn't hold any water.


What do you mean ? Itachi were engaging with Naruto first and then he shifted his attention to Bee. After jumping on the bird, he re-shifted his attention on Naruto. Kabuto is commanding them to do stuff. 



> So if he isn't "way superior", what's so impressive then? How is he "casually dealing" with Bee if Bee makes him retreat a few seconds after engaging in a kenjutsu bout? You can't even keep track of your own arguments.


I never claimed that Itachi is superior to bee in CQC. 
I'd say that Bee with the 7 sword style would be superior to Itachi ultimately. 
I said that Itachi was impressive for holding his own against Bee with a kunai.



> Yeah, he countered it for a while and then skedaddled. Wow, so IMPRESSIVE. I'm impressed.


Considering that most people would get insta raped or forced to do other stuff, I think it was impressive.
Bee is regarded as the most talented kenjutsu user and one of the most dangerous people when it comes to CQC. 
Even matching him for a short time is impressive. When you do it with a kunai, it becomes more impressive.



> Sharingan is the most ridiculous powerup in this manga. I repeat, it's something that allows you to defeat people... By LOOKING at them.


No. 
Sharingan is a tool that needs to be mastered. IF what you claimed was true  every single Uchiha would be like Itachi or Sasuke.
Itachi is the one who defeats people by looking @ them, because he is so god damn good @ genjutsu.



> But of course, Bee using a tentacle means he has to rely on powerups to handle Itachi's overwhelming awesomeness. That makes a lot of sense.


Umm yeah basically.



> I knew it'd eventually end up with this kind of petty nitpicking. It's always like that with Uchiha fans.



If you knew how you'd end up. You wouldn't start debating.


> Glad you do. Acceptance is the first step to changing yourself.


I was being sarcastic.



> Petty technicalities again. Point is, using your bijuu to break sharingan genjutsu doesn't mean the one who cast the genjutsu is "impressive", as Sasuke certainly wasn't against Bee.


All we are discussing here is technicalities, so stop hiding behind that lame excuse.



> Oh yeah because you're the neutral one in this debate. One look at your OP, poll and avatar should tell us as muc


h.
I didn't say I was neutral. But I am decent, I am not pretending to be neutral. 



> "Ridicliously" isn't a word btw.



No ? You know someone is losing a debate when they start attacking grammar. 




> He wouldn't like it, but that's not the same thing as being "seriously injured". And if Bee was able to react fast enough to materialize a chakra hand, I'm sure he'd have been able to protect his vital areas well enough to not be "seriously injured".



Insta transformation isn't the same as changing your stance into a defensive posture. He was wide open, he could maybe block one or two with his arm, but that'd be it. 
He'd be seriously harmed.



> Bee used his bijuu hand to block a Raikage punch. A few panels later he was overpowering him with a lariat.


And few panels later that, Raikage threw him off 100 meters with a backhand.
That shit was full of inconsistencies.
You might also want to consider that he might have used the bijuu hand to defend against the piercing aspect of Raikage's punches. Since he can punch through flesh. Even if you can match strengths, it is not wise to bash your fists to his.
Anyways, not that this is relevant. Raikage's punch didn't damage Bee's hand. Itachi's jutsu however penetrated the skin.  By the look of that you know that Bee would be damaged even further if he didn't protect himself with Hachibee's powers.


> at you comparing the fire shurikens to Kirin though. Keep up the good work.



I didn'T compare the jutsu. I compared the logic behind it.
One doesn't raise a defensive shield to block an attack if he is capable of tanking it. Especially when you see the shield he raises is penetrated by the attack.

So unless you believe Bee is as tough or tougher than his Bijuu hand, the attack would fuck him over.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

the buitifull thing is that everything that will happen after this chapter in this fight to itachi will be because of itachi wanted it and made it happen. in other words, only itachi can troll itachi 

beaten to death, one KO'd and then sealed, or TNJd is all because itachi wanted it and made it happen 

fuck yeah


----------



## principito (Jul 29, 2011)

This is getting very nice to read...

I'm excited and cant wait to see the next post


----------



## Summers (Jul 29, 2011)

principito said:


> This is getting very nice to read...
> 
> I'm excited and cant wait to see the next post



My names summers.


----------



## Saru (Jul 29, 2011)

You're giving him a hard time about what the term "base" entails? It's not that difficult to grasp the concept. Everyone else here understood the OP just fine. If you can't, for whatever reason, you should probably be the one leave the debate. You don't have an understanding, simple as that.

Regarding the topic, I think that Itachi has shown some impressive reactionary feats (as anticipated), and that it adds to his already impressive profile.

But please, Itachi fans, don't compare him to Kirabi just yet. Wait another couple of chapters before you start to make the statement: Base Itachi >/= Base Kirabi.


----------



## 8mm (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL Naruto isn't even putting 1% effort into this or you would see gargantuan FRS flying in every direction, giant summons, clone spam, speed blitz, etc.  They are talking... no bloodlust here.  Meanwhile, Itachi is powered up by Kabuto, is granted near invulnerability, and much higher chakra than he had in base form... which was pretty weak compared to sasuke. and still not able to do anything but run away from B.    We can't even say Itachi is taking it easy because Kabuto is the one controlling him.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 29, 2011)

What's with the obsession to try and hype up Itachi when nothing really happened from BOTH sides of the party?


----------



## vagnard (Jul 29, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I think this is a blatant lie.



How it's a lie?. Itachi can't choose to "not fight seriously" here. Kabuto is controlling his edo puppets so they beat Naruto and Bee, therefore they are fighting seriously. On the other hand Naruto is trying to get info. Did he used even a regular Rasengan or chakra arm?. All he did was to block Itachi. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> You are one of those people who always criticise Itachi for being a MS spammer.
> And thus far, when faced up against the 2 most powerful jin he held his own without using anything MS related.



Uh, it just took 1 chapter with a lot of talk for Itachi start pulling his MS. 

If anything this proves he is a MS spammer given auto-pilot mode couldn't use anything else in base form capable to harm Bee. 

You are talking like Itachi was alone when Cripple Nagato has fighting on the same level than him or even better against Naruto.


----------



## shibunari (Jul 29, 2011)

View Poll Results: IS Itachi the king ?
We knew this already mayn  90.10%


----------



## The Wired (Jul 29, 2011)

8mm said:


> LOL Naruto isn't even putting 1% effort into this or you would see gargantuan FRS flying in every direction, giant summons, clone spam, speed blitz, etc.  They are talking... no bloodlust here.  Meanwhile, Itachi is powered up by Kabuto, is granted near invulnerability, and much higher chakra than he had in base form... which was pretty weak compared to sasuke. and still not able to do anything but run away from B.    We can't even say Itachi is taking it easy because Kabuto is the one controlling him.



not even 1%??


----------



## Algol (Jul 29, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't know what the fuck that means but, yeah Itachi is the king.
> 
> Turned out exactly the opposite of what the Itachi haters expected it to be. That Bee and Naruto would immediately cause Itachi to rely on MS but hell, he choses to take them on in base while notifying them of his attacks.



"choses"

you lost all credibility there (kabuto says hi)


----------



## Daylight (Jul 29, 2011)

Jfizz said:


> "choses"
> 
> you lost all credibility there (kabuto says hi)



People do seem to be making that mistake a lot lately.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 29, 2011)

Itachi is just holding his own against normal Naruto, not serious Naruto.  

See his talk against A, Naruto was WAY slower than his opponent, then once he actually got serious he put the Raikage to shame.  To the same degree there is regular KB, then the one who shunshins between mountains and reacts to Hirashin.  We'll see how Itachi stands up once they start really fighting him with their real speed.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Itachi is just holding his own against normal Naruto, not serious Naruto.
> 
> See his talk against A, Naruto was WAY slower than his opponent, then once he actually got serious he put the Raikage to shame.  To the same degree there is regular KB, then the one who shunshins between mountains and reacts to Hirashin.  We'll see how Itachi stands up once they start really fighting him with their real speed.



itachi too was not being serious


----------



## Draffut (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> itachi too was not being serious



Impossible, he can't control his own actions.  Unless Kabuto was not being serious, which I find hard to believe.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Impossible, he can't control his own actions.  Unless Kabuto was not being serious, which I find hard to believe.



true but if itachi serious, don't you think he would tsukyumi naruto from the start? their are no side effects this time (ET regenerate aside from kakuza because of PNJ ) and nagato remarked that his body is moving on it's own. it's not moving as he wants it to move making it kabuto who is the one who puts the input in the body and not itachi/nagato. at least that's what i think when they are not without personalities. zabuza was stronger when his personality was killed (killer intent) but with a personality, it's hard for me to see how a body can move on it's own without the original soul's mind  this thought came to me when i read nagato's line "my bdy is moving on it's own". there is no will from both itachi and nagato.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> true but if itachi serious, don't you think he would tsukyumi naruto from the start?



He couldn't Tsukiyomi Naruto from the start.  Naruto knows how to fight his opponent without looking in their eyes.  He specifically told Bee how to fight a Sharingan user.  You'll note, Itachi has never caught Naruto in a Genjutsu the same way twice.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 29, 2011)

Enclave said:


> He couldn't Tsukiyomi Naruto from the start.  Naruto knows how to fight his opponent without looking in their eyes.  He specifically told Bee how to fight a Sharingan user.  You'll note, Itachi has never caught Naruto in a Genjutsu the same way twice.



All true, and to add, using Tsukuyomi from the start would be an extremely foolish move as something could go wrong. It may not hurt Itachi as and edo, but that doesn't change the fact that he's fighting with his typical mindset, _in character._ 

If it was like what Kabuto did with Zabuza where he sliced right through Haku, then that would be a different story, and he would take advantage of edo tensei.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Enclave said:


> He couldn't Tsukiyomi Naruto from the start.  Naruto knows how to fight his opponent without looking in their eyes.  He specifically told Bee how to fight a Sharingan user.  You'll note, Itachi has never caught Naruto in a Genjutsu the same way twice.



you mean he didn't look in his eyes in this page? he seemed completely unphased 

he even points his finger at him and his eyes are looking at him if im not mistaken.

or here after hearing itachi's statement.
he seemed completely unphased


or here  (the crow was set off because of itachi's MS. it could be that it was just looking at naruto but seeing that itachi's ameterasu trap activated upon madara's and sasuke's eyes meet, it is most  likely that they looked at each other)
he seemed completely unphased

or this page? (a bit old but still)
he seemed completely unphased
he seemed completely unphased

and what about not using ameterasu?


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> you mean he didn't look in his eyes in this page? he seemed completely unphased
> 
> he even points his finger at him and his eyes are looking at him if im not mistaken.
> 
> ...



You can look in somebodys general direction without looking directly in their eyes or directly at their finger.  It's likely the direct look that's needed.

Think of it like a gun.  If you point in a targets general direction you may not hit the target.  If you point directly at the target though, you're going to hit.  In all likelyhood visual genjutsu requires the target to look directly at what is casting the genjutsu be it eyes or finger or crow.

Also why not Amaterasu?  It's unlikely that Edo zombies have unlimited chakra.  Why waste all that chakra that Amaterasu will use to cast if you aren't sure you'll have a reasonably good chance at hitting?

This is part of why I hate vs topics when Sasuke or Itachi are involved.  People always act like a Sharingan user can spam the hell out of their Sharingan jutsu ignoring the incredible chakra cost those jutsu require.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> All true, and to add, *using Tsukuyomi from the start would be an extremely foolish move as something could go wrong*. It may not hurt Itachi as and edo, but that doesn't change the fact that he's fighting with his typical mindset, _in character._


something go wrong like what? if it fails against naruto it fails. there is no reason not to try.



> If it was like what Kabuto did with Zabuza where he sliced right through Haku, then that would be a different story, and he would take advantage of edo tensei.



which is why i am saying that itachi and nagato are not fighting seriously (no blood lust). 


and ofcourse kabuto wants the 2 jins alive. a point that everyone is forgetting here he seemed completely unphased

if he wants them alive, why let itachi and nagato fight seriously (fight to the death)?


----------



## Summers (Jul 29, 2011)

Its funny this chapters fight was very entertaining because of its streamlined pace but it has provoked a debate about who was serious or not. I think they were all serious, they are not fighting people that they can afford not to take seriously. You can though, be serious but not going all out, ex. Naruto was serious about getting past Raikage but didn't attack him or use yellow flash speed till the end. Its also in character for Itachi and Nagato to fight like this in the start of the fight, ex. J-man and Kakashi.


Itachi and Nagato did not want to be serious but they have to be because Kabuto want the 2 hosts in order to gain leverage over Madara, they have no choice.In the end its not about seriousness, its about how much more are they capable of showing and we know they are all capable of more than what we are seeing.What should be pointed out is that some are able to show more than others.​


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Enclave said:


> You can look in somebodys general direction without looking directly in their eyes or directly at their finger.  It's likely the direct look that's needed.
> 
> Think of it like a gun.  If you point in a targets general direction you may not hit the target.  If you point directly at the target though, you're going to hit.  In all likelyhood visual genjutsu requires the target to look directly at what is casting the genjutsu be it eyes or finger or crow.



well, it's all based on likeliness from what i see here. no actual proof of both of us being right or wrong  

this won't be the first time kishi has retconned something (kuubi not dying)

also he seemed completely unphased 

it's really hard to say that he is not looking. but it may be as you said. he is looking but not in his eyes


> Also why not Amaterasu?  It's unlikely that Edo zombies have unlimited chakra.  Why waste all that chakra that Amaterasu will use to cast if you aren't sure you'll have a reasonably good chance at hitting?


ameterasu does not drain that much chakra like sasuke proved by spamming it to death. i know sasuke has more potential and possibly more chakra but he spammed it way too much with susano'o for chakra to be that much of an issue


----------



## principito (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> you mean he didn't look in his eyes in this page? he seemed completely unphased
> 
> he even points his finger at him and his eyes are looking at him if im not mistaken.
> 
> ...



The reason Itachi didnt use Tsukiyomi is the same reason Naruto didn't use...

oh never mind... u think Itachi is God


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> something go wrong like what? if it fails against naruto it fails. there is no reason not to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 - Holding your face in agony, hindering your sight perhaps? Itachi likely knows he's an Edo, _but until the kill switch is activated_, he's not acting out of character. In character Zabuza will not slice through Haku, even knowing he's an edo. Itachi will not activate Tsukuyomi until he feels he needs it.

2 - You can be _very serious_ and in-character. See Kakashi in every major fight. He's not starting with Kamui even if he's extremely serious, which he generally is. Itachi is serious here, as Kabuto want's Naruto and Bee. Why would he make his zombies toy around when he wants the bargaining chips to use in front of madara?

Blood lust does not always equal serious.
Blood lust does, however, equal foolishnes.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

principito said:


> The reason Itachi didnt use Tsukiyomi is the same reason Naruto didn't use...
> 
> oh never mind... u think Itachi is God



oh, the "he's a fan so he is blind argument" how i love thee 

ofcourse naruto could also use some of his new jutsu but he wants to talk and as i said before, kabuto wants them alive so why kill them? and itachi could have tsukyumi on bee but used a normal genjutsu instead. if itachi was serious, don't you think he would use it and end it right there? it may fail but he doesn't know that and uses a normal genjutsu instead (a lesser jutsu than tsukyumi).


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> 1 - Holding your face in agony, hindering your sight perhaps? Itachi likely knows he's an Edo, _but until the kill switch is activated_, he's not acting out of character. In character Zabuza will not slice through Haku, even knowing he's an edo. Itachi will not activate Tsukuyomi until he feels he needs it.
> 
> 2 - You can be _very serious_ and in-character. See Kakashi in every major fight. He's not starting with Kamui even if he's extremely serious, which he generally is. Itachi is serious here, as Kabuto want's Naruto and Bee. Why would he make his zombies toy around when he wants the bargaining chips to use in front of madara?
> 
> ...


but kamui is diferent from tsukyumi. kanui may or may not hit(fails  right there) . tsukyumi hits if a person looks in the MS. whether it works or not is another question like how it hit with sasuke but failed. and itachi's style against naruto, sasuke, diedarais to bigin with a genjutstu (in part 1, he didn't start like that). don't get me wrong though, i like seeing itachi using taijutsu on both bee and naruto. i am just saying that it doesn't seem like his style to me. really epic fight so far but that much genjutsu as he always does.

but again, kishi may have just didn't pay attention or possibly he didn't look.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> well, it's all based on likeliness from what i see here. no actual proof of both of us being right or wrong



Don't I?  Gai avoids it by looking at his opponents feet.  Itachi could still see Gai's eyes while doing this but since Gai wasn't looking directly at Itachis eyes he couldn't fall into Genjutsu.  Seems pretty decent for proof.



> it's really hard to say that he is not looking. but it may be as you said. he is looking but not in his eyes



If he's looking at Itachi's forehead then he's not looking at Itachi's eyes.  It's risky to do since it'd be easy for his eyes to shift to Itachi's eyes but even so.



> ameterasu does not drain that much chakra like sasuke proved by spamming it to death. i know sasuke has more potential and possibly more chakra but he spammed it way too much with susano'o for chakra to be that much of an issue



Using Sasuke as proof isn't a great idea.  Sasuke has always been noted at having a rather large chakra capacity (may not be Naruto levels of chakra but it's still enough to be impressive).  It only stands to reason that he'd be able to use Amaterasu more than Itachi.


----------



## Summers (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> oh, the "he's a fan so he is blind argument" how i love thee
> 
> ofcourse naruto could also use some of his new jutsu but he wants to talk and as i said before, *kabuto wants them alive so why kill them?* and itachi could have tsukyumi on bee but used a normal genjutsu instead. if itachi was serious, don't you think he would use it and end it right there? it may fail but he doesn't know that and uses a normal genjutsu instead (a lesser jutsu than tsukyumi).



Question, If Naruto and bee come win this fight are you going to say because they were needed alive they didn't really win and/or Nagato and Itachi would have 1 otherwise.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> but kamui is diferent from tsukyumi. kanui may or may not hit(fails  right there) . tsukyumi hits if a person looks in the MS. whether it works or not is another question like how it hit with sasuke but failed. and itachi's style against naruto, sasuke, diedarais to bigin with a genjutstu (in part 1, he didn't start like that). don't get me wrong though, i like seeing itachi using taijutsu on both bee and naruto. i am just saying that it doesn't seem like his style to me. really epic fight so far but that much genjutsu as he always does.
> 
> but again, kishi may have just didn't pay attention or possibly he didn't look.



It seems like Tsukuyomi being the end all technique is problem with it. If it's an instant kill, it will never kill anyone relevant.

If I had to give a main reason as to why he didn't use it on the spot, it's because the technique is broken. I mean, if it _still_ holds true that no one can ever break out, then It will never kill an important character plot-wise.

I still think him being in character is a good reason, but the above is the overall reason. When this battle is on the the verge of ending, then he will use the end all technique. Because if no one could break it, then, for the plot he can't start with it.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> It seems like Tsukuyomi being the end all technique is problem with it. If it's an instant kill, it will never kill anyone relevant.
> 
> If I had to give a main reason as to why he didn't use it on the spot, it's because the technique is broken. I mean, if it _still_ holds true that no one can ever break out, then It will never kill an important character plot-wise.
> 
> I still think him being in character is a good reason, but the above is the overall reason. When this battle is on the the verge of ending, then he will use the end all technique. Because if no one could break it, then, for the plot he can't start with it.



Or if you want a logical explanation that works and doesn't require PIS then you can use my explanation, an explanation backed up by Gai's method of avoiding it.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Enclave said:


> Don't I?  Gai avoids it by looking at his opponents feet.  Itachi could still see Gai's eyes while doing this but since Gai wasn't looking directly at Itachis eyes he couldn't fall into Genjutsu.  Seems pretty decent for proof.



not that. i mean the actual chapter presented. it is logical that naruto avoids his eyes and he himself says that but what i see in the chapter differs from that. there are many moments in the chapter that put a case against that were it looks like 90% if not 100% possibility of naruto looking into itachi's eyes.



> If he's looking at Itachi's forehead then he's not looking at Itachi's eyes. It's risky to do since it'd be easy for his eyes to shift to Itachi's eyes but even so.


why look into his forehead and risk that and not just look down as naruto the first time they met in part 2?



> Using Sasuke as proof isn't a great idea. Sasuke has always been noted at having a rather large chakra capacity (may not be Naruto levels of chakra but it's still enough to be impressive). It only stands to reason that he'd be able to use Amaterasu more than Itachi.



and who said that itachi can't use ameterasu because of chakra capacity? is that mentioned in the dattabook or something or just an assumption?


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 29, 2011)

Enclave said:


> Or if you want a logical explanation that works and doesn't require PIS then you can use my explanation, an explanation backed up by Gai's method of avoiding it.



Well, yeah, but we assumed all that a few minutes ago. I'm just tossing around some different possibilities.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

summers said:


> Question, If Naruto and bee come win this fight are you going to say because they were needed alive they didn't really win and/or Nagato and Itachi would have 1 otherwise.



lol. itachi has his crow job to help them. that speaks for itself that naruto and bee need itachi's help to win against him and nagato or else why would kishi even present it in the first place? said it way before in this thread, itachi is gonna lose but because he trolled himself


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> not that. i mean the actual chapter presented. it is logical that naruto avoids his eyes and he himself says that but what i see in the chapter differs from that. there are many moments in the chapter that put a case against that were it looks like 90% if not 100% possibility of naruto looking into itachi's eyes.
> 
> why look into his forehead and risk that and not just look down as naruto the first time they met in part 2?



I'd just randomly chosen forehead.  In those images he could easily be looking at Itachi's torso instead.  In fact, he may have to look that close to Itachi's eyes.  After all, Gai took years to learn how to fight an opponent by looking at their feet.  Naruto may not be as good at it as Gai and thus has to still look them in the torso.  While it'd be more risky than looking as far from their eyes as humanly possible it still would work.



> and who said that itachi can't use ameterasu because of chakra capacity? is that mentioned in the dattabook or something or just an assumption?



I'm not going to bother looking for scans to back this up right now.  We've known that MS jutsu in general are very chakra intensive and Itachi has never been known as having a shitload of chakra.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> It seems like Tsukuyomi being the end all technique is problem with it. If it's an instant kill, it will never kill anyone relevant.


i don't think it kills. just torture you. however, if it hits and works your in a coma like sauske and kakashi. put naruto and bee in a coma and kabuto has them in his hands.



> If I had to give a main reason as to why he didn't use it on the spot, it's because the technique is broken. I mean, if it _still_ holds true that no one can ever break out, then It will never kill an important character plot-wise.


ofcourse it won't kill naruto. plot shield and the fact that it's just a genjutsu.



> I still think him being in character is a good reason, but the above is the overall reason. When this battle is on the the verge of ending, then he will use the end all technique. Because if no one could break it, then, for the plot he can't start with it.


sauske can break it and i think madara can but it will fail anyway against naruto cause of the crow


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Enclave said:


> I'm not going to bother looking for scans to back this up right now.  We've known that MS jutsu in general are very chakra intensive and Itachi has never been known as having a shitload of chakra.



i thought that MS jutsu put strain on his body (makes him blind) and that is why he cant it that much but he is an edo. it should mean that he has immortality now for his eyes. 

as for chakra, i myself don't remember ameterasu costing that much of chakra.


----------



## Dariusd (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> sauske can break it and i think madara can but it will fail anyway cause of the crow



I'm not so sure if Sasuke can break out of Tsukiyomi or if it wasn't Itachi just pushing Sasuke just enough. Itachi, the same guy who planned to die at Sasuke's hands so Sasuke can return to the village a hero...Idk...just saying..


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> i don't think it kills. just torture you. however, if it hits and works your in a coma like sauske and kakashi. put naruto and bee in a coma and kabuto has them in his hands.
> 
> 
> ofcourse it won't kill naruto. plot shield and the fact that it's just a genjutsu.
> ...



Kakashi had to healed by Tsunade, I don't know what would have happened otherwise. I'm sure you can kill with it, Kakashi was just stabbed by some swords. There are plenty of things worse than that. Imagine Hidan having the technique, he'd be much more creative than Itachi. Considering that, I'm sure someone would be killed if they lack will.

As for putting the hosts in a coma, I'll just quote Itachi.
- "Let's see what happens."

I'm sure Madara can break it...
I'm glad you think Sasuke can break it. Some people think Itachi actually _let_ him out.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Dariusd said:


> I'm not so sure if Sasuke can break out of Tsukiyomi or if it wasn't Itachi just pushing Sasuke just enough. Itachi, the same guy who planned to die at Sasuke's hands so Sasuke can return to the village a hero...Idk...just saying..


good question 
i don't know but i think he did break it. remember that itachi did the same mistake minato did in naruto. he believed in him way too much. i think he knew that sasuke would break it. he did push sasuke over the limits way too much.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> I'm sure Madara can break it...
> I'm glad you think Sasuke can break it. Some people think Itachi actually _let_ him out.


well, i never saw him with MS outside of a flashback and he never used an uchiha jutsu like MS jutsus aside from izanagi that requires both senju and uchiha. so i really don't know if he even knows the three jutsus since he never used them  that's why i can't judge if he is as good as sasuke and itachi with genjutsu or not?



> *Kakashi had to healed by Tsunade, I don't know what would have happened otherwise. *I'm sure you can kill with it, Kakashi was just stabbed by some swords.


if i remember right, she used her medical chakra to wake them from the coma or break it somehow.


> There are plenty of things worse than that. Imagine Hidan having the technique, he'd be much more creative than Itachi. Considering that, I'm sure someone would be killed.


i have this feeling that hidan requisted from itachi to put him in tsukyumi on his well 


> As for putting the hosts in a coma, I'll just quote Itachi.
> - "Let's see what happens."



i thought that sasuke and kakashi were in a coma like state  or something like that? didn't mean actual coma but they do have the same symptoms as a person in a coma does.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> well, i never saw him with MS outside of a flashback and he never used an uchiha jutsu like MS jutsus aside from izanagi that requires both senju and uchiha. so i really don't know if he even knows the three jutsus since he never used them  that's why i can't judge if he is as good as sasuke and itachi with genjutsu or not?
> 
> 
> if i remember right, she used her medical chakra to wake them from the coma or break it somehow.
> ...



Well, yeah. It's still healing, I'd say. I mean they could have eventually died had she not arrived.

I mean in Naruto and Bee's case. Bee has the Hachibi, and who knows what the #1 unpredictable ninja has up his sleeve, not to mention the crow. It's looking pretty good for the hosts as of right now. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 29, 2011)

No one busts out their strongest jutsu first. But Itachi has used 2 ninjutsu, some taijtusu, and a genjutsu. Then busts out MS. He seems pretty serious. The fact that Naruto did not rip through his hand with that punch or use any ninjutsu at all against him shows he really is holding back. Hell if he even says "I thought we were talking."


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> Well, yeah. It's still healing, I'd say. I mean they could have eventually died had she not arrived.


true and kakashi did say in part 1 "don't open your eyes or you will die" but i don't know. kakashi and sauske did survive for at least two weeks. 



> I mean in Naruto and Bee's case. Bee has the Hachibi, and who knows what the #1 unpredictable ninja has up his sleeve, not to mention the crow. It's looking pretty good for the hosts as of right now. We'll just have to wait and see.



all i know is that naruto needs the crow but as you said, we will wait and see for the crow may be just to irritate naruto 

naruto "the hell did you do that for itachi? "
itachi "just for the lulz "


----------



## Ramenfighter (Jul 29, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Itachi is just holding his own against normal Naruto, not serious Naruto.
> 
> See his talk against A, Naruto was WAY slower than his opponent, then once he actually got serious he put the Raikage to shame.  To the same degree there is regular KB, then the one who shunshins between mountains and reacts to Hirashin.  We'll see how Itachi stands up once they start really fighting him with their real speed.


If Naruto is not actually going serious on Itachi,i feel he is a fool since he is in a war right now,one wrong move against these guys and that's the end especially when he is fighting against such difficult opponents


----------



## Marsala (Jul 29, 2011)

Itachi is being forced to be serious but he is also not fighting with optimum efficiency. If he was, his very first move would have been putting Naruto under genjutsu while they were talking instead of blowing a Katon at him. That would have been very dangerous; Naruto could even have been tricked into attacking Bee. We know that Itachi often leads off like that, as shown against Kurenai, Orochimaru, Deidara and even Sasuke.

Perhaps Itachi can still subconsciously choose to use the minimum necessary force, or perhaps Kishimoto just doesn't care about characters fighting in the smartest, most deadly way.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 29, 2011)

I *NEVER* saw it as they're not serious.

It's more like, they're just getting warmed-up.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 29, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Itachi is being forced to be serious but he is  also not fighting with optimum efficiency. If he was, his very first  move would have been putting Naruto under genjutsu while they were  talking instead of blowing a Katon at him. That would have been very  dangerous; Naruto could even have been tricked into attacking Bee. We  know that Itachi often leads off like that, as shown against Kurenai,  Orochimaru, Deidara and even Sasuke.
> 
> Perhaps Itachi can still subconsciously choose to use the minimum  necessary force, or perhaps Kishimoto just doesn't care about characters  fighting in the smartest, most deadly way.



Genjutsu is just a poorly developed plot device that Kishimoto uses  either to move the story forward or just shock value. It's usage and  effectiveness entirely depends on Kishimoto's need for it.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol. itachi has his crow job to help them. that speaks for itself that naruto and bee need itachi's help to win against him and nagato or else why would kishi even present it in the first place? said it way before in this thread, itachi is gonna lose but because he trolled himself



Even if the crow immediately 1 Shots both of them next chapter, that does not mean they needed it in any way.  I don't know what kind of crazy space logic you are trying to use here.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 29, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Genjutsu is just a poorly developed plot device that Kishimoto uses  either to move the story forward or just shock value. It's usage and  effectiveness entirely depends on Kishimoto's need for it.



The same could be said for all jutsu.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 29, 2011)

Ramenfighter said:


> If Naruto is not actually going serious on Itachi,i feel he is a fool since he is in a war right now,one wrong move against these guys and that's the end especially when he is fighting against such difficult opponents



Naruto, a fool?

I think you answered your own question.  



Addy said:


> true but if itachi serious, don't you think he would tsukyumi naruto from the start?



Considering Naruto told KB to specifically avoid Tsukiyomi, you would think he is doing it himself too...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 29, 2011)

Strategos said:


> The same could be said for all jutsu.



I actually agree with that. But I feel that genjutsu is a particular problematic area in arguments since it's such a vague concept.

Like Kakashi has a 4.5 in genjutsu and can put someone to sleep, so why doesn't he put all of his opponents to sleep and then kill them? Why doesn't he use other genjutsus? Does everyone he fight have a genjutsu resistance that we aren't aware of, are they experts at avoiding eye-contact with a Sharingan user, what? Alot more could be said on the subject, but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Considering Naruto told KB to specifically avoid Tsukiyomi, you would think he is doing it himself too...



i find it weird. i think that he did not look into itachi's eyes but the panels in the chapter itself suggest otherwise. either kishi messed up there or naruto is an idiot and thought that itachi (the master of genjutsu) only has one genjutsu (tsukyumi) 

and that's why he looked in his normal sharingans becuase they can't cast tsukyumi. does that mean naruto can break genjutsu?


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 29, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I actually agree with that. But I feel that genjutsu is a particular problematic area in arguments since it's such a vague concept.
> 
> Like Kakashi has a 4.5 in genjutsu and can put someone to sleep, so why doesn't he put all of his opponents to sleep and then kill them? Why doesn't he use other genjutsus? Does everyone he fight have a genjutsu resistance that we aren't aware of, are they experts at avoiding eye-contact with a Sharingan user, what? Alot more could be said on the subject, but I'll leave it at that.



Kakashi has a 4 in genjutsu, and prefers ninjutsu, like many other Sharingan users, Madara and Sasuke included.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> I *NEVER* saw it as they're not serious.
> 
> It's more like, they're just getting warmed-up.



i would rep but i can't


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Even if the crow immediately 1 Shots both of them next chapter, that does not mean they needed it in any way.  I don't know what kind of crazy space logic you are trying to use here.



my logic: why would kishi give naruto a crow if he + bee can beat them? because he can't beat them.

conclusion: the only one to troll itachi is itachi himself   (that's how he died against sasuke.)

also, what  i mean is that it would *help significantly* against them. not one shot them.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 29, 2011)

To be fair, everyone looked good this chapter. Obviously the focus was a little more on Itachi this chapter [the chapter was named after him], but the fight isn't over yet and other characters may shine a little more next chapter.

Lets calm down and wait for next chapter before we draw too many rash conclusions.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 29, 2011)

I dont think anyone looked good this chapter.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 29, 2011)

Honestly I think Nagato came out the best. If only because his gravity combo was something we had no idea he could do. Everyone else showed nothing new.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 29, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Honestly I think Nagato came out the best. If only because his gravity combo was something we had no idea he could do. Everyone else showed nothing new.



Picking up someone and trying to smash them into a rock isn't an impressive power. Even Sakura could have countered that.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 29, 2011)

No Sakura cannot because she cannot move to break it. Besides I said it was new that made it impressive comparatively.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 30, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Kakashi has a 4 in genjutsu, and prefers ninjutsu, like many other Sharingan users, Madara and Sasuke included.




My mistake about his stat. However my point remains valid. He is   proficient at genjutsu, way above average, so why doesn't he actively   use genjutsu as he did against Zabuza and during the first bell test? If   he's capable of putting people to sleep, or use other illusionary  tricks to distract them and leave them open to an attack amongst other  things,  then why not? Even other genjutsu users like Kabuto and  Orochimaru whom  both have high genjutsu stats don't use genjutsu... so  what's the point  in them even learning genjutsu? Hiruzen too.

Sasuke has actively used genjutsu since the beginning of part 2. 

Genjutsu is just used for shock and plot.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 30, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Considering people were saying that Itachi was completely outclassed in the presence of the other three and would get speedblitzed by Naruto and B alike and absolutely murdered if there would be CQC I think Itachi did better than expected.
> 
> Of course now the haters will say it's "_not a big deal_" or "_we knew that already_" or "_Naruto and B are just playing_"..........................................................



This.  

Remember what I told you all before, Itachi is on Nagato level. They both are a parallel to each other.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> i find it weird. i think that he did not look into itachi's eyes but the panels in the chapter itself suggest otherwise. either kishi messed up there or naruto is an idiot and thought that itachi (the master of genjutsu) only has one genjutsu (tsukyumi)
> 
> and that's why he looked in his normal sharingans becuase they can't cast tsukyumi. does that mean naruto can break genjutsu?



A.  Naruto *is* an idiot
B.  Naruto looking at Itachi does not mean he looked directly at his eyes
C.  Naruto knows Itachi has other genjutsu, he's been caught by the finger genjutsu before.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> A.  Naruto *is* an idiot
> B.  Naruto looking at Itachi does not mean he looked directly at his eyes
> C.  Naruto knows Itachi has other genjutsu, he's been caught by the finger genjutsu before.



or kishi neglected that. don't you think kishi would make make note of it if it happened like naruto saying from the beginning "im not gonna look into his eyes or his fingers" or some crap like that?.

however, i am welling to take the first seeing that naruto did look into his eyes and was caught in a genjutsu when he met him the last time despite of chyo telling him in the gaara arc not to


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Picking up someone and trying to smash them into a rock isn't an impressive power. Even Sakura could have countered that.



Is this post meant to be serious?

You scoff at a jutsu like Banshō Ten'in and expect Itachi's moves to be taken seriously.


----------



## navy (Jul 30, 2011)

Didnt Itachi use his Amatsaru eye? 

I think the crow responds to MS.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

navy said:


> Didnt Itachi use his Amatsaru eye?
> 
> I think the crow responds to MS.



5

second panel, mid section if you look closely, he is actually using his left eye too. not just his right.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 30, 2011)

Itachi is not a parallel to Nagato


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 30, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Itachi is not a parallel to Nagato



Says who? According to Naruto, Itachi can one shot both Naruto and Killer Bee within seconds with Tsukiyomi or Amaterasu. You don't see the same hype for Nagato do you. They both are equal and are at the same level as well as a parallel to each other.


----------



## navy (Jul 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Says who? According to Naruto, Itachi can one shot both Naruto and Killer Bee within seconds with Tsukiyomi or Amaterasu. You don't see the same hype for Nagato do you. They both are equal and are at the same level as well as a parallel to each other.



Bet you Naruto dodges Amatsaru like Raikage.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 30, 2011)

non biased people can see Itachi is nowhere Nagato's level...

Itachi is on Jiraiya's level, there are lots of parallels between the two( the time they died, the importance they held to both the main characters etc...)
So unless you're saying Jiraiya is on Nagato's level, i'm not buying this crap.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Itachi is not a parallel to Nagato



let's see. both died with a smile. both wanted peace. both are called "madara's strongest forces". both have eye power from rikudo. senju and uchiha. both killed a main character's loved one/s. both died sick. both killed their best friend. 

but when you go into detail there is a huge difference between the two. especially when it comes to the relationship between nagato and naruto compared to sasuke and itachi. another thing is that i *doubt *itachi's best friend let itachi kill him like yahiko did.

edit: forgot to put *doubt*.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 30, 2011)

Angelo said:


> non biased people can see Itachi is nowhere Nagato's level...
> 
> Itachi is on Jiraiya's level, there are lots of parallels between the two( the time they died, the importance they held to both the main characters etc...)
> So unless you're saying Jiraiya is on Nagato's level, i'm not buying this crap.



Only biased people would say that. Jiraiya and Itachi has nothing in common, if they did then Itachi and Nagato has more parallel than Jiraiya and Itachi.

But of course you won't accept it since your biased.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Angelo said:


> non biased people can see Itachi is nowhere Nagato's level...
> 
> Itachi is on Jiraiya's level, there are lots of parallels between the two( the time they died, the importance they held to both the main characters etc...)
> So unless you're saying Jiraiya is on Nagato's level, i'm not buying this crap.



lol, oro was one shotted by itachi more than once. what makes jiraya who fought oro with the help of tsunade but couldn't kill him, stronger than itachi?. unless your saying that jiraya can one shot oro 

the only peralel between jiraya and itachi is the time of their death and the impact of both on sasuke and naruto. that's pretty much it.


----------



## ? (Jul 30, 2011)

One chapter into the fight and Itachi is already about to spam MS while Naruto, Nagato and Bee still warm-up


----------



## Libax (Jul 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Says who? According to Naruto, Itachi can one shot both Naruto and Killer Bee within seconds with Tsukiyomi or Amaterasu. You don't see the same hype for Nagato do you. They both are equal and are at the same level as well as a parallel to each other.


Thats just a stupid comment from Naruto since he obviously doesen't know that Bee shat on amaterasu and tsukiyomi before.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Inu said:


> One chapter into the fight and Itachi is already about to spam MS while Naruto, Nagato and Bee still warm-up



warm up? naruto is in his strongest mode yet and you call it warm up?


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> warm up? naruto is in his strongest mode yet and you call it warm up?



You can call it something else when Naruto actually uses a jutsu on Itachi.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Libax said:


> Thats just a stupid comment from Naruto since he obviously doesen't know that Bee shat on amaterasu and tsukiyomi before.



sasuke used tsukyumi? 


Melas said:


> You can call it something else when Naruto actually uses a jutsu on Itachi.



what about the rasengan on nagato's dogs. is that a warm up?


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> what about the rasengan on nagato's dogs. is that a warm up?



Did you even read my statement? As for your question, sure rasengan on the dog is nothing but warm-up.

Now again, did Naruto directly attack the zombies with a jutsu?


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Melas said:


> Did you even read my statement? As for your question, sure rasengan on a tog is nothing but warm-up.


 sure why not 


> Now again, did Naruto directly attack the zombies with a jutsu?



did itachi use susano'o, or, tsukyumi or ameterasu on naruto?


----------



## ? (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> warm up? naruto is in his strongest mode yet and you call it warm up?



He has yet to use a single benefit from his transformation, yet Itachi is already pulling out the big guns


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> sure why not
> 
> did itachi use susano'o, or, tsukyumi or ameterasu on naruto?



How is what Itachi used and what he didn't relevant?


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2011)

Shinobi's aren't fighting seriously unless they attack with a direct ninjutsu.

Taijutsu doesn't count?

No one is arguing whether or not any of the contestants are going all out or not, which they aren't. But to say only Naruto or Naruto and Bee are taking it easy while Nagato and Itachi are the ones fighting seriously, that's absurd.

Nagato destroyed Konoha from a proxy location, and Uchiha Itachi is a genius ninja wielding the Sharingan. I doubt Naruto and Bee aren't attacking seriously.

This isn't a spar.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Melas said:


> How is what Itachi used and what he didn't relevant?



for the same reason if naruto used a jutsu on itachi is relevant.  because of plot purposes 

if edo tense die because they don't regenerate (as with kakuza) then if a big jutsu hits itachi or nagato they die. 

if naruto's words are true and tsukyumi or ameterasu hits naruto and dies (at least ameterasu ), then why didn't he just use it? plot purposes  PNJ in lammer terms. 

same goes here for naruto not using it on itachi. both can use their jutsu but don't because PNJ demands them to talk.





Inu said:


> He has yet to use a single benefit from his transformation, yet Itachi is already pulling out the big guns



you mean a simple genjutsu and a fire jutsu is his big guns? or you mean activating MS to give naruto something to defeat him is his big gun? 

itachi's big guns are the three MS jutsus. naruto's big guns are the....... is the bijuu dama and the.............. what else?  i think RM is one of naruto's big gun if you ask me.

we know that sasuke's big gun for now is susano'o were he uses his other jutsu with it as he did with danzo. i think the same applies with RM naruto here unless you don't count RM as one of naruto's big guns?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Shinobi's aren't fighting seriously unless they attack with a direct ninjutsu.
> 
> Taijutsu doesn't count?
> 
> ...



Pretty much this.

I just saw the chapter as a warm up for bigger things to come.

They were just feeling each other out.


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Shinobi's aren't fighting seriously unless they attack with a direct ninjutsu.
> 
> Taijutsu doesn't count.
> 
> ...



Now that you bring it up, out of curiosity, have we had any serious taijutsu only battles? Please don't include combatants who are only restricted to one form of battle.

Also, technically speaking, can zombie tools fight in a non-serious fashion?

There is a difference between adopting a serious approach to the over all battle and being pushed enough to having to resort to a significant portion of ones arsenal. That point was not breached until the MS.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Shinobi's aren't fighting seriously unless they attack with a direct ninjutsu.
> 
> *Taijutsu doesn't count?*
> 
> ...



it counts my friend!!!!!!!!!! 

but when did itachi relay this much on taijutsu and ninjutsu in his fights? his genjutsu would be at least 50% if not more of the battle. not saying that i don't like this change (i like it allot) but it doesn't seem like itachi's style. he always starts with a genjutsu and sauske vs itachi was genjutsu within a genjutsu within a genutsu for a few chapters


----------



## MonkeyCannon (Jul 30, 2011)

The King 

Alas, Naruto is holding back tremendously.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 30, 2011)

> But to say only Naruto or Naruto and Bee are taking it easy while Nagato and Itachi are the ones fighting seriously, that's absurd.
> 
> Nagato destroyed Konoha from a proxy location, and Uchiha Itachi is a genius ninja wielding the Sharingan. I doubt Naruto and Bee aren't attacking seriously.



Bee? maybe but Naruto?Hell no.After one serious punch from RM Naruto, Kisame synched with samehada was injured and Naruto got his foot stuck in a *Bijuu-proof wall.*Yet Itachi receives no damage whatsoever from Naruto's strikes?Please..


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Melas said:


> Now that you bring it up, out of curiosity, have we had any serious taijutsu only battles? Please don't include combatants who are only restricted to one form of battle.
> 
> *Also, technically speaking, can zombie tools fight in a non-serious fashion?*
> 
> There is a difference between adopting a serious approach to the over all battle and being pushed enough to having to resort to a significant portion of ones arsenal. That point was not breached until the MS.



edo zabuza + orochimaru suggest that there are two kinds of ET. a normal ET (with personality) and a killer intent ET (without personality).  the second being the strongest. this is why oro disabled their personalities. so they can become "in oro's own words" killing machines and nothing more.


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> for the same reason if naruto used a jutsu on itachi is relevant.  because of plot purposes
> 
> if edo tense die because they don't regenerate (as with kakuza) then if a big jutsu hits itachi or nagato they die.
> 
> ...



Plot is not a valid argument in any discussion within the context of the story. We have to find justification within the story's parameters.



Addy said:


> edo zabuza + orochimaru suggest that there are two kinds of ET. a normal ET (with personality) and a killer intent ET (without personality).  the second being the strongest. this is why oro disabled their personalities. so they can become "in oro's own words" killing machines and nothing more.



How does that prevent the zombies tools from fighting in a serious fashion when commanded to do so?

Do we have examples of Edos restraining themselves from using their abilities?


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Bee? maybe but Naruto?Hell no.After one serious punch from RM Naruto, Kisame synched with samehada was injured and Naruto got his foot stuck in a *Bijuu-proof wall.*Yet Itachi receives no damage whatsoever from Naruto's strikes?Please..



i  agree but itachi was noy hit by naruto's strikes. same goes for naruto btw


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Bee? maybe but Naruto?Hell no.After one serious punch from RM Naruto, Kisame synched with samehada was injured and Naruto got his foot stuck in a *Bijuu-proof wall.*Yet Itachi receives no damage whatsoever from Naruto's strikes?Please..



Just like Sage Naruto missing his punch and still defeating Hungry Ghost Pain, only to connect on kicks with Deva Realm Pain on two occasions, both of which failed to K.O. him?

You're asking for consistency with something like this?

Besides, Naruto isn't using his top speed - doesn't at all mean he isn't fighting seriously. When he has an opening, he'll take advantage, as all shinobi try to do.

Lastly, Naruto used FRS to attack Nagato's Dog Summon - I guess he fought the Dog Summon seriously. 





Melas said:


> Now that you bring it up, out of curiosity, have we had any serious taijutsu only battles? Please don't include combatants who are only restricted to one form of battle.



I can't recall any one battle that featured *nothing* but Taijutsu, but I have seen plenty of battles where small exchanges of hand-to-hand met this criteria.

Naruto fought Hungry Ghost Pain without Ninjutsu (mostly out of necessity), and Deva Realm Pain on two occasions - the longer of which when he was waiting for Fukasaku to reverse summon his Shadow Clone.



Melas said:


> Also, technically speaking, can zombie tools fight in a non-serious fashion?



Don't know.



Melas said:


> There is a difference between adopting a serious approach to the over all battle and being pushed enough to having to resort to a significant portion of ones arsenal. That point was not breached until the MS.



So what are you saying here exactly?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 30, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Bee? maybe but Naruto?Hell no.After one serious punch from RM Naruto, Kisame synched with samehada was injured and Naruto got his foot stuck in a *Bijuu-proof wall.*Yet Itachi receives no damage whatsoever from Naruto's strikes?Please..



Which fits in pretty well with the fact they were feeling each other out.

Itachi didn't Naruto, Naruto didn't hit Itachi.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Just like Sage Naruto missing his punch and still defeating Hungry Ghost Pain,





What does Frog Katas have to do with anything?




> only to connect on kicks with Deva Realm Pain on two occasions, both of which failed to K.O. him?




Deva survived point blank Bijuu-dama.Don't bring him into this.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Melas said:


> Plot is not a valid argument in any discussion within the context of the story. We have to find justification within the story's parameters.



lol  

examples of PNJ:

kyuubi says that he dies if naruto dies. minato says that he will just respond somewhere else. 

sauske goes from kill elders to kill konoha because???????????????? 

rikudo senin is the founder of a religion and all jutsu and yet he was only mentioned until recently because????????????????????

kakuze's hearts don't regenerate as an edo tense because??????????????

sauske goes batshit insane in the kage arc because????????????? hatred? 


Melas said:


> How does that prevent the zombies tools from fighting in a serious fashion when commanded to do so?
> 
> Do we have examples of Edos restraining themselves from using their abilities?



zabuza as i mentioned before. apparently, he became more lethal than before when kabuto disabled his personality.


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol
> 
> examples of PNJ:
> 
> ...



I perfectly understand your position that there are situations which are hard to comprehend and one resorts to terming them as a PNJ, but as I said, such as argument is not valid while discussing anything as the entire story can be classified PNJ according to someone or the other. The author has the full license to do as he wishes. PNJ are totally subjective, thus just because you encounter something that you don't like or can't explain, PNJ is not the answer.

Now do you have any valid argument for our discussion?


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Melas said:


> I perfectly understand your position that there are situations which are hard to comprehend and one resorts to terming them as a PNJ, but as I said, such as argument is not valid while discussing anything as the entire story can be classified PNJ according to someone or the other. The author has the full license to do as he wishes. PNJ are totally subjective, thus just because you encounter something that you don't like or can't explain, PNJ is not the answer.
> 
> Now do you have any valid argument for our discussion?


do you have a valid argument to why itachi did not use any the three MS jutsus on naruto at all since it began?  it's the same reason naruto didn't do the same with his jutsus at all since it began. it's because of???????

and this is the page about edo zabuza 5 kabuto "now for the real fight." right after that he disables the personalities and for some reason, zabuza for realz this time.


----------



## lazer (Jul 30, 2011)

Is this healthy itachi?


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> I can't recall any one battle that featured *nothing* but Taijutsu, but I have seen plenty of battles where small exchanges of hand-to-hand met this criteria.
> 
> Naruto fought Hungry Ghost Pain without Ninjutsu (mostly out of necessity), and Deva Realm Pain on two occasions - the longer of which when he was waiting for Fukasaku to reverse summon his Shadow Clone.
> 
> ...



So for most intents and purposes, its safe to say that in a serious battle (not exchanges within the battles), there is a high probability of encountering more than just taijutsu. Anyway, that's hardly relevant. I was merely messing with you for your sarcastic remark that taijutsu only battles are not serious.

My simple contention now, as it was while discussing in the spoiler thread, is that the current exchange is highly limited and any serious conclusions about the relative levels of the fighters involved would be flawed, for instance the very title of this thread.



Addy said:


> do you have a valid argument to why itachi did not use any the three MS jutsus on naruto at all since it began?  it's the same reason naruto didn't do the same with his jutsus at all since it began. it's because of???????
> 
> and this is the page about edo zabuza 5 kabuto "now for the real fight." right after that he disables the personalities and for some reason, zabuza for realz this time.



I thought I made it clear that my argument was that this is merely a warm-up. Naruto was merely talking and even now, he is only reacting to what is being thrown rather than taking an aggressive approach, save for the summon. Nobody wants to fight, Kabuto is making them. 

Was Edo-Zabuza any less effective initially than he was while alive? If you create mindless killing machines, they might perform the task of killing better, but I don't see how that shows that normal edos are restraining any abilities that they would exhibit while they were alive.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

lazer said:


> Is this healthy itachi?



 it's dead,not serious (not real fight as kabuto says) itachi

however, is itachi like kakuza or not? kakuza does not regenerate as a zombie. maybe itachi's eye also worsen?


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> What does Frog Katas have to do with anything?



What do you mean what does Frog Katas have to do with anything? Read the rest of the sentence and find out.




畜生道 said:


> Deva survived point blank Bijuu-dama.Don't bring him into this.



What are you trying to say here? My argument is invalid because he survived a Bijuu-dama? Are you implying that Deva is more durable than the other Pains? Where are you going with this?


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 30, 2011)

A was completely serious about killing/attacking Sasuke, yet he didn't whip out his max Raiton Shroud at the beginning. Just because characters don't use their big guns immediately doesn't mean they aren't fighting seriously. An author usually wants a fight to escalate and gradually become more heated. _That_'s the reason the field isn't covered in Amaterasu, rubble and Bijuu craters yet.


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> A was completely serious about killing/attacking Sasuke, yet he didn't whip out his max Raiton Shroud at the beginning. Just because characters don't use their big guns immediately doesn't mean they aren't fighting seriously. An author usually wants a fight to escalate and gradually become more heated. _That_'s the reason the field isn't covered in Amaterasu, rubble and Bijuu craters yet.



In your opinion, is there a difference between fighting seriously, in other not taking your opponent lightly, and the battle getting serious?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> What do you mean what does Frog Katas have to do with anything? Read the rest of the sentence and find out.



Frog Katas is not normal punch or kick so 



> What are you trying to say here? My argument is invalid because he survived a Bijuu-dama? Are you implying that Deva is more durable than the other Pains? Where are you going with this?



Yeah, it's common sense  Unless you think Frog Katas is more powerful than Bijuu-dama 

And btw, Human survived sage kick from Jiraiya


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Frog Katas is not normal punch or kick so



So you're saying he wasn't using Frog Katas against Deva Realm?

Guess he wasn't fighting seriously against him then. 



畜生道 said:


> Yeah, it's common sense  Unless you think Frog Katas is more powerful than Bijuu-dama



Not at all.

But let's not act as if he was hit point blank. Lastly, it's not a credible means to determine whether or not he is more durable than all the other Pains.



畜生道 said:


> And btw, Human survived sage kick from Jiraiya



You're just moving further and further away from the main point.

At the end of the day, your logic suggest that Naruto fought Nagato's Dog Summon seriously, but not Nagato himself or Itachi.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 30, 2011)

Melas said:


> In your opinion, is there a difference between fighting seriously, in other not taking your opponent lightly, and the battle getting serious?


It depends on the context. Like I said, A was completely serious about killing the man he thought captured his brother, yet didn't start out without the maxed out Raiton Shroud. Then Sasuke starts using Susanoo and A his best shroud and could say "_shit gets real_", although in reality both fighters were trying to outdo each other before using their big guns. It's just that they'd rather not go all out from the beginning.


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> It depends on the context. Like I said, A was completely serious about killing the man he thought captured his brother, yet didn't start out without the maxed out Raiton Shroud. Then Sasuke starts using Susanoo and A his best shroud and could say "_shit gets real_", although in reality both fighters were trying to outdo each other before using their big guns. It's just that they'd rather not go all out from the beginning.



How about in the context of the scenario under consideration in the current thread?


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 30, 2011)

Melas said:


> How about in the context of the scenario under consideration in the current thread?


That's not what I meant with context. What I meant is that you can say "_shit just got real_" or "_things just got serious_" when the big jutsu start flying around and I'll get what you're saying. However, considering this is a fight that can greatly affect the war, it's absolutely a big deal and quite serious already.

Neither side should be fooling around here. There's too much at stake.


----------



## Melas (Jul 30, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> That's not what I meant with context. What I meant is that you can say "_shit just got real_" or "_things just got serious_" when the big jutsu start flying around and I'll get what you're saying. However, considering this is a fight that can greatly affect the war, it's absolutely a big deal and quite serious already.
> 
> Neither side should be fooling around here. There's too much at stake.



It was never my intention to imply that anyone was fooling around here nor that the current encounter is not serious as regards to its significance in the war, as would be the case with anything involving the jinchurikis at this stage. Let me restate my position.



Melas said:


> My simple contention now, as it was while discussing in the spoiler thread, is that the current exchange is highly limited and any serious conclusions about the relative levels of the fighters involved would be flawed, for instance the very title of this thread.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> So you're saying he wasn't using Frog Katas against Deva Realm?



I don't know 



> Guess he wasn't fighting seriously against him then.



At least the kicks he used send off Deva flying  We can't say the same for Itachi 

*Oh, that looks like it hurts* 





> Not at all.
> 
> But let's not act as if he was hit point blank. *Lastly, it's not a credible means to determine whether or not he is more durable than all the other Pains.*




Are you saying the other paths can survive Bijuu-dama as well 





> You're just moving further and further away from the main point.
> 
> At the end of the day, your logic suggest that Naruto fought Nagato's Dog Summon seriously, but not Nagato himself or Itachi.



He did use way more fire power on Cerburus


----------



## Bentham (Jul 30, 2011)

I think Itachi fans are reading way too much into this.

To his credit- I do place him in the same tier as Minato, Nagato, and Bee(Maybe).

But for the true peak, bar RS...I think at the moment it is Naruto, EMS Sauce, Kabuto, and Madara. Bee(maybe-probably not)

That does not mean that Minato, Nagato, or Itachi cannot go toe-to-toe with the 4 in the highest tier. I just think that in the end, he will lose to them because the odds are too overwhelming. Even though I think Minato and Nagato are stronger than itachi(you can be stronger than someone on your same tier i believe), I can still see Itachi pulling out a win against those 2.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2011)

Sniffers, I believe Melas, yourself and I are all on the same page. There are just those that believe that not only is Naruto not going all out (which is fine) but that he isn't even fighting seriously.

Without actually saying it, I receive the feeling that they're implying Itachi would have gotten curb stomped if Naruto was fighting seriously. It's like he is supposedly playing around in their minds - a mere spar for him.



畜生道 said:


> I don't know
> At least the kicks he used send off Deva flying  We can't say the same for Itachi
> 
> *Oh, that looks like it hurts*



Unlike Itachi, Pain hadn't blocked it. 

Stop dodging the argument.




畜生道 said:


> Are you saying the other paths can survive Bijuu-dama as well



Who knows.

It's not even relevant.




畜生道 said:


> He did use way more fire power on Cerburus



So I guess Naruto was fighting seriously, against a summon, at least.

See how silly your argument sounds?


----------



## icyBankai (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I'm no modern day Einstein, but perhaps both sides aren't going all out?

Thread Solved


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 30, 2011)

> Unlike Itachi, Pain hadn't blocked it.




*You were saying?*

And what does it matter if he blocked it?He should've been pushed away anyway.Just like Naru against A, just like Deva.



> Stop dodging the argument.



What?



> Who knows.
> 
> It's not even relevant.



If you say so.




> See how silly your argument sounds?



No


----------



## Face (Jul 30, 2011)

Frog Kata is a style he learned from the frogs. You can notice the difference when he fought Deva. Even in base he was using it.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> or kishi neglected that. don't you think kishi would make make note of it if it happened like naruto saying from the beginning "im not gonna look into his eyes or his fingers" or some crap like that?.



Of course not.  We would have a full chapter of monologuing "I am not going to look here, here, or here, I gotta watch out for amaterasu, He also probably has a form of that big summon Sasuke used, so I gotta avoid that also, then Nagato has XYZ yadayadayada."

And we especially wouldn't need to hear it if it's something Naruto was going to tell KB a few panels later.  There's already enough repeating of obvious shit in this series.

If we heard every single thing that went through Naruto's mind about every opponent we would still be in the Chuunin exams.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 30, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> *You were saying?*
> 
> And what does it matter if he blocked it?He should've been pushed away anyway.Just like Naru against A, just like Deva.



SM Naruto has godly feats of strength unlike RM Naruto . (He was able to seriously wound Kisame but I think his Hirashin like speed played a solid role in that situation ).

I think it may have something to do with it .

And its not like Itachi blocked anything substantial .

He parried Naruto's punch and  blocked a kick (Which I doubt had any serious force behind as it looks like he didn't swing it much) .

That being said I am with you that Naruto was not serious.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 30, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> And its not like Itachi blocked anything substantial .
> 
> He parried Naruto's punch and block the kick before he blocked a kick (Which I doubt had any serious force behind it looks like he didn't swing it much) .



Eh, he is the one with the argument that Naruto was serious because he was fighting Itachi with Taijutsu.

Im also on the opinion that Naruto wasn't using any real strength.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Says who? According to Naruto, Itachi can one shot both Naruto and Killer Bee within seconds with Tsukiyomi or Amaterasu. You don't see the same hype for Nagato do you. They both are equal and are at the same level as well as a parallel to each other.



Lmao. If you get hit by FRS your dead. If your hit by Kirin, your dead. If you get hit by Sasori's poison needles your dead.

Get what im sayin'


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Of course not.  We would have a full chapter of monologuing "I am not going to look here, here, or here, I gotta watch out for amaterasu, He also probably has a form of that big summon Sasuke used, so I gotta avoid that also, then Nagato has XYZ yadayadayada."


 i guess so  but i mean one line would be good.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> let's see. both died with a smile. both wanted peace. both are called "madara's strongest forces". both have eye power from rikudo. senju and uchiha. both killed a main character's loved one/s. both died sick. both killed their best friend.
> 
> but when you go into detail there is a huge difference between the two. especially when it comes to the relationship between nagato and naruto compared to sasuke and itachi. another thing is that i itachi's best friend let itachi kill him like yahiko did.



-Jiraiya died the same way. 
-Jiraiya wanted peace. 
-Where is it stated that Itachi was Madara's strongest force? 
-One similarity, except that Itachi was born with it.
-So did Madara, and Pain killed Jiraiya out of hate while Itachi was ordered by the Konoha
- Lmao, died sick. Pulling straws.
- Nagato didnt kill his best friend, Hanzou did. Re-read the manga

So we have two similarities between Nagato and Itachi. There are 5x more between Jiraiya and Itachi.


----------



## Saru (Jul 30, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Eh, he is the one with the argument that Naruto was serious because he was fighting Itachi with Taijutsu.
> 
> Im also on the opinion that Naruto wasn't using any real strength.



That wasn't the basis of his argument...


----------



## JPongo (Jul 30, 2011)

OP simply jumped the gun on this while Edochi is still a bit relevant.

When it's time, Naruto and Bee will finish the edos.  It's coming.

If anyone was being casual, it's Naruto.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 30, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> by Sasori's poison needles your dead.
> 
> Get what im sayin'



Actually, there was a three day window iirc before the victim expires. There is a known antidote for the poison as Sakura created such an antidote.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Jul 30, 2011)

If I hear Base Itachi one more time I swear I'm going to snap


----------



## Face (Jul 30, 2011)

SaVaGe609 said:


> If I hear Base Itachi one more time I swear I'm going to snap



Bais Itaachi...... 

Seriously though, that word shouldn't be used unless the character has a form of some kind. (KCM, V2, CS)


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

SaVaGe609 said:


> If I hear Base Itachi one more time I swear I'm going to snap



base minato


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> base minato



Sounds legit 

I'll fap it


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> base minato



   

10 char


----------



## vagnard (Jul 30, 2011)

lol... "casually holds". 

This is a case of the most overhyped character in NF vs the most overhyped characters by the author. 

Guess what words weight more.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 30, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> 10 char



True story


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Elite Uchiha said:


> -Jiraiya died the same way.
> -Jiraiya wanted peace.
> -Where is it stated that Itachi was Madara's strongest force?


this one as well. This also indicates that Kakashi father told him something also
madara's most trustful and *powerful *_*forces*_.


> -One similarity, except that Itachi was born with it.
> 
> 
> > -So did Madara, and Pain killed Jiraiya out of hate while Itachi was ordered by the Konoha
> ...


----------



## Tengu (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't forget Itachi isn't even going for the kill, he is fighting to capture him, just read the chapter, Itachi was always the king.


----------



## Bentham (Jul 30, 2011)

i truly have not seen fanwanking like this since Kyubiyondaime


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 30, 2011)

Kurenai and Kakashi have dealt with his taijutsu so not even sure why it is that bad that Naruto holding back can do the same. It is funny there is so much rage when the fight has not even really started. Next chapter the big guns are coming out and this is when the true raging will begin. Just 5 more days....


----------



## The Wired (Jul 30, 2011)

Bentham said:


> i truly have not seen fanwanking like this since Kyubiyondaime



Stay tuned for next week..


----------



## slickcat (Jul 30, 2011)

next week will be insane, the sheer size of threads will be enormous, and either fans will be at serious war. cant wait...


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Rosencrantz said:


> Kurenai and Kakashi have dealt with his taijutsu so not even sure why it is that bad that Naruto holding back can do the same. It is funny there is so much rage when the fight has not even really started. Next chapter the big guns are coming out and this is when the true raging will begin. Just 5 more days....



the fight hasn't started? 

you mean naruto itachi nagato and bee have to bust out bijuu dama, 8 tails full form, three MS jutsus, and chibako tsnse and only then the fight will start? 

i guess minato vs madara was not a fight until minato used harishin level 2? 

and most likely the fight is over next week anyway seeing kishi's track record for anticipated fights


----------



## Soda (Jul 30, 2011)

When did Itachi fight Naruto? It was mainly him vs Bee who wasn't using any shrouds or full forms. He just dodged Naruto and Base Bee. Yes, he is fast. I would've bought him doing that before this chapter.

I don't see the big deal. It's just some high tiers casually fighting, none of which are going all out.


----------



## Tengu (Jul 30, 2011)

I wonder if the crow will protect Naruto from Itachi's MS? the haters would explode.


----------



## Mikon (Jul 30, 2011)

lol next chapter = shitstorm
i cant wait!


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> the fight hasn't started?
> 
> you mean naruto itachi nagato and bee have to bust out bijuu dama, 8 tails full form, three MS jutsus, and chibako tsnse and only then the fight will start?
> 
> ...



Of course it has lol.

Notice I said "really." By "really" I mean that no one has not busted out anything too significant i.e. Bee is still in base, Itachi has not used any of the MS jutsu, Nagato has only used summons and bansho tenin, and Naruto not used any KBs, summons, and only 1 rasengan.

Haha guess your sarcasm backfired. You missed a word.

Probably. Let's hope not. I really want the next cliffhanger to be Susano activation.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> the fight hasn't started?
> 
> you mean naruto itachi nagato and bee have to bust out bijuu dama, 8 tails full form, three MS jutsus, and chibako tsnse and only then the fight will start?
> 
> ...



This. People think as long as they don't use all their powers in the beginning, they aren't serious.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Rosencrantz said:


> Of course it has lol.
> 
> Notice I said "really." By "really" I mean that no one has not busted out anything too significant i.e. Bee is still in base, Itachi has not used any of the MS jutsu, Nagato has only used summons and bansho tenin, and Naruto not used any KBs, summons, and only 1 rasengan.
> 
> *Haha guess your sarcasm backfired. You missed a word.*



not really  "really started". really started as in it started but it's not the real fight people are expecting. granted, all haven't gone super mode hax yet but a fight in base or in RM but no special jutsus is a fight nonetheless.




> Probably. Let's hope not. I really want the next cliffhanger to be Susano activation.


 doubt it. susano'o as a cliffhanger is like rasengan as a cliffhanger, we already seen it but it is possible.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol no one said the fight has not started. Big guns have not been unleashed. Hell not even the big guns just the medium guns have not been unleashed haha. Hence the "really."

Susano has been a cliffhanger multiple times I think. Itachi and Sasuke's version. But yeah good point if it is already seen it may not be a cliffhanger.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2011)

Rosencrantz said:


> Susano has been a cliffhanger multiple times I think. Itachi and Sasuke's version. But yeah good point if it is already seen it may not be a cliffhanger.


i am thinking about it this way. sasuke's strongest jutsus are the MS jutsus. to be more specific, susano'o. if susano'o was defeated now, what is left for sasuke to show in the future? not to mention that sasuke's final susano'o is the same as itachi's (but sasule's is more dark). that's why i think itachi never used tsukyumi or ameterasu or susano'o in the first place even if he is an edo and it doesn't have an effect on his body or eyes. it's so kishi can let sasuke use them on naruto.  

for all we know, itachi's gift is immunity somehow to the 3 MS jutsus or 2 of them (tsukyumi or ameterasu ) but it seems pointless to show it now since again "what is left for sasuke to show if he can't spam tsukyumi or ameterasu or susano'o?". it handicaps sasuke before his fight even begins with naruto. i don't kishi wants that if he wants naruto and sasuke to be equal. btu maybe i am wrong.


----------



## Summers (Jul 30, 2011)

Bentham said:


> i truly have not seen fanwanking like this since Kyubiyondaime



When I searched posts for this guy, Xerces and AkmyWaffle came up and Sarutobi_Sasuke who some say is AkmyWaffles Dupe. How they hell do people figure out whos a dupe?


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> i am thinking about it this way. sasuke's strongest jutsus are the MS jutsus. to be more specific, susano'o. if susano'o was defeated now, what is left for sasuke to show in the future? not to mention that sasuke's final susano'o is the same as itachi's (but sasule's is more dark). that's why i think itachi never used tsukyumi or ameterasu or susano'o in the first place even if he is an edo and it doesn't have an effect on his body or eyes. it's so kishi can let sasuke use them on naruto.
> 
> for all we know, itachi's gift is immunity somehow to the 3 MS jutsus or 2 of them (tsukyumi or ameterasu ) but it seems pointless to show it now since again "what is left for sasuke to show if he can't spam tsukyumi or ameterasu or susano'o?". it handicaps sasuke before his fight even begins with naruto. i don't kishi wants that if he wants naruto and sasuke to be equal. btu maybe i am wrong.



New jutsu and a stronger Susano. Sasuke can have superior amaterasu.

I doubt the gift is immunity. That would make the fight ridiculous.  Sasuke would not be equal if Naruto needs a crow to null amaterasu and tsukiyomi lol. Sasuke will probably just have another MS jutsu and his current MS jutsu would becomes stronger.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 30, 2011)

The king has come back to silence the non-believers.

All Hail Itachi the wise 


-----------------


Killer Bee said:


> 1. Bee is not even hyped, let alone overhyped.
> 
> 2. Itachi telling his moves is irrelevant since both Naruto and Bee can react just fine to them.
> 
> ...



I know this post is a couple pages back, but anyways:
1) He's getting there
2) If Itachi and Nagato warning them helps a bit, then why not?
3) ern, no. they skirmished for a bit due to Kabuto moving them. Itachi didn't retreat from Naruto
4) Yes, by a cooperating Bijuu, Bee didn't do anything to break it. 
5) A tactical change of fighting style is not running. 
Itachi changed from close combat to long range. 

Running away means Itachi left the region, which he didn;'t


----------



## Summers (Jul 30, 2011)

Posted this in another thread.
To say that Itachi and Nagato are not fighting to their fullest because they are trying to capture them is to say that every Jutsu, Genjutsu,Taijutsu we have seen from them is to say that all that is useless. In other words its to say that they knew all their Jutsu and everything they did would be incapable of killing them. I come to this conclusion because since by others logic they can go all out since they have no killing intent so they have to use Jutsu they believe wont be possible of being fatal.
This way of thinking actually Hypes the opponents more then it could ever hype Itachi and Nagato.

Fandoms say this strange argument to downplay there character so they can later hype this imaginary skill level we have not or will not ever see. "Itachi wasn't going all out and he did awesome so if he was he would pwn".

What it means to go all out is often misunderstood. We know that characters are capable of more than what we are seeing. The key is some are known to be capable of more then others, and some dont need to show more. So far The only lethal action Naruto has taken is FRS against the dog. All other characters have taken potentially lethal action ex. Katon, swords, man eating dog.

If you dont go all out against opponents like bee and Naruto they wont achieve their goal, Naruto and Bee are not at the level where one can hold back against.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Don't forget Itachi isn't even going for the kill, he is fighting to capture him, just read the chapter, Itachi was always the king.



Naruto and Bee aren't really fighting so seriously either.


----------



## the box (Jul 31, 2011)

lol good thing KABUTO is controlling him. so if itachi is king is kabuto emperor?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2011)

Rosencrantz said:


> New jutsu and a stronger Susano. Sasuke can have superior amaterasu.
> 
> I doubt the gift is immunity. That would make the fight ridiculous.  Sasuke would not be equal if Naruto needs a crow to null amaterasu and tsukiyomi lol. Sasuke will probably just have another MS jutsu and his current MS jutsu would becomes stronger.



most likely but that would be extremely lame from kishi's part. he already screwed up naruto and didn't give him anything new other than upgrades to an existing jutsu (rasengan and kyuubi hands)





the box said:


> lol good thing KABUTO is controlling him. so if itachi is king is kabuto emperor?



lol no. kabuto is a gamer at most


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jul 31, 2011)

Raikage more than held his own _alone_ for many chapters.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 31, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Raikage more than held his own _alone_ for many chapters.



Yeah Raikage is also impressive. But circumstances are very different.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Raikage more than held his own _alone_ for many chapters.



yes but no one experted itachi to do this good. raikage was hyped by kishi allot of times and many thought that there would be an epic fight that won't be a one KO hit. however, many said that itachi won't last one panel let alone a chapter against bee and naruto.


----------



## TheFouthMizukage (Aug 4, 2011)

I set my standards so low for Itachi to prepare for an epic troll, and I didn't need to.


Because Itachi is, and always will be, *KING.*


----------



## swaqqerkidd95 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah Raikage is also impressive. But circumstances are very different.



naruto wasnt going hard aqainst raikage if he was a whole bunch ov clones and rasengans wouldve been swunq towards A


----------



## swaqqerkidd95 (Aug 4, 2011)

i cant think of no1 otha den minato who has da brillance to plan ahead lyk itachi


----------



## swaqqerkidd95 (Aug 4, 2011)

Addy said:


> yes but no one experted itachi to do this good. raikage was hyped by kishi allot of times and many thought that there would be an epic fight that won't be a one KO hit. however, many said that itachi won't last one panel let alone a chapter against bee and naruto.



i saii if sasuke was able to take raikages arm itachi can take his head his more calm fast exopirenced and has a much more expirence wit susanoo he can defeat almost any ninja effortlessly


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 4, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't know what the fuck that means but, yeah Itachi is the king.
> 
> Turned out exactly the opposite of what the Itachi haters expected it to be. That Bee and Naruto would immediately cause Itachi to rely on MS but hell, he choses to take them on in base while notifying them of his attacks.



I was quite surprised too. Even me, an Itachi fan, thought he'd get beaten by Killer Bee and Naruto. They're both jinchuurikis, and Naruto is the main character.
I guess it was as Itachi told us after all. Only an Uchiha can beat him.


----------



## swaqqerkidd95 (Aug 4, 2011)

if itachi was to fite all out he would be able to possible do even more damage den nagato did to a village he would just burn it to a crisp


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 4, 2011)

Thread has been taken to the cleaners. We'll see if they can remove all of the unsightly stains.


----------

